# Either cancel or come pick me up!!!



## Shangsta

On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.

After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee










Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


----------



## delock51

I've never understood that. One usually always makes more from the cancellation fee than the actual ride itself. Uber logic


----------



## roadman

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


this is really the only fun you can have with Uber. Priceless.


----------



## JimKE

That's a shame. With a name like jae, and doing Poo for 1.3 miles, you know you missed a cool guy!


----------



## roadman

JimKE said:


> That's a shame. With a name like jae, and doing Poo for 1.3 miles, you know you missed a cool guy!


a big tipper too.


----------



## fisma028

lol thats mean
why didn't you just cancel it for the guy?
He doesn't know whats going on with the driver (eg if hes dropping off another passenger) so hes communicating to find out whats going on.

This is the like the driver version of the obnoxious passengers who order an uber and dont bother putting the correct address, then dont pick up their phone and leave you pissed off.

You accepted the pool "accidentally". You couldnt have easily just immediately canceled it at no cost to you. You just stole money/time from that guy for no reason.


----------



## roadman

fisma028 said:


> lol thats mean
> why didn't you just cancel it for the guy?
> He doesn't know whats going on with the driver (eg if hes dropping off another passenger) so hes communicating to find out whats going on.
> 
> This is the like the driver version of the obnoxious passengers who order an uber and dont bother putting the correct address, then dont pick up their phone and leave you pissed off.
> 
> You accepted the pool "accidentally". You couldnt have easily just immediately canceled it at no cost to you. You just stole money/time from that guy for no reason.


drivers are penalized if they cancel.


----------



## fisma028

roadman said:


> drivers are penalized if they cancel.


With what? Cancellation rate? Lol give me a break dude. I can understand if your hestitant to cancel because a second uber pool got auto added to your que and your going home and you have very high cancellation rate and your worried you'll get timed out next time your online.

But when you "accidentally accept" a ping, you cancel it if you dont want the ride. You don't drive in the opposite direction and jerk around the guy who ordered the uber and is trying to communicate with you.

I'm not a "my team, right or wrong" kind of guy. Theres nothing funny/cool about treating the passenger like that. When i'm driving I get angry when passengers are inconsiderate and try to take advantage of me. I try not to avoid doing the same thing to them.

Accept a ping, ignore passenger communications, put your phone on airplane, drive away, waste their time/money and then collect a cancellation fee. Then come brag about it.


----------



## roadman

fisma028 said:


> With what?


it is far more serious then a timeout. we are threatened with permanent deactivation for high cancellation rate. Other drivers have stated they have been deactivated for 27% cancellation rate.


----------



## Joe551

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


You Sir are a low life ! Where is your honor ? If you accept a ping accidently our not FINISH the job ! I feel bad for the next few drivers that pick this guy up,they all will be 1 stared thanks to you


----------



## entrep1776

fisma028 said:


> With what? Cancellation rate? Lol give me a break dude. I can understand if your hestitant to cancel because a second uber pool got auto added to your que and your going home and you have very high cancellation rate and your worried you'll get timed out next time your online.
> 
> But when you "accidentally accept" a ping, you cancel it if you dont want the ride. You don't drive in the opposite direction and jerk around the guy who ordered the uber and is trying to communicate with you.
> 
> I'm not a "my team, right or wrong" kind of guy. Theres nothing funny/cool about treating the passenger like that. When i'm driving I get angry when passengers are inconsiderate and try to take advantage of me. I try not to avoid doing the same thing to them.
> 
> Accept a ping, ignore passenger communications, put your phone on airplane, drive away, waste their time/money and then collect a cancellation fee. Then come brag about it.


As a rider I'd be irritated if a driver accepted and then wouldn't pick me up or cancel. $5 is alot to me! I'm an Uber driver.

Pax do some irritating rude ignorant stuff. Drivers don't need to go out of their way to give pax a hard time.


----------



## fisma028

roadman said:


> it is far more serious then a timeout. we are threatened with permanent deactivation for high cancellation rate. Other drivers have stated they have been deactivated for 27% cancellation rate.


What are you talking about dude? I'm not some clueless rider. I'm a driver with over 1000 trips completed. No one will ever get deactivated over cancellation rates. Ever. And thats totally besides the point. Cancellation rate was the last thing on the driver's mind. He just wanted to jerk around the passenger and collect the fee. He could have easily texted him asking the passenger to cancel because he wouldnt be able to make it in time.

I've taken uber's as a passenger and sometimes you are in a big hurry to get somewhere. But you don't know whether you should cancel the ride that is taking too long, or whether you should just wait (in your mind your thinking, "what if i cancel, and the next ride still takes long. Im running short on time")

I hate uber as much as the next driver. It is a pretty evil company. But the passenger sounded like a decent guy who was trying to engage the driver and didnt deserve to get jerked around for no reason.


----------



## roadman

fisma028 said:


> What are you talking about dude? I'm not some clueless rider. I'm a driver with over 1000 trips completed. No one will ever get deactivated over cancellation rates. Ever. And thats totally besides the point. Cancellation rate was the last thing on the driver's mind. He just wanted to jerk around the passenger and collect the fee. He could have easily texted him asking the passenger to cancel because he wouldnt be able to make it in time.
> 
> I've taken uber's as a passenger and sometimes you are in a big hurry to get somewhere. But you don't know whether you should cancel the ride that is taking too long, or whether you should just wait (in your mind your thinking, "what if i cancel, and the next ride still takes long. Im running short on time")
> 
> I hate uber as much as the next driver. It is a pretty evil company. But the passenger sounded like a decent guy who was trying to engage the driver and didnt deserve to get jerked around for no reason.


if you do a quick search here on the forum you will find the post. the guy was in nyc. Talk to one of the moderators here Another Uber Driver he will tell you. that is one of the things that what was determined one of the lawsuits acceptance rate they won't deactivate for but cancel they will. don't take my word for it do the research. I am not saying you are clueless you sound like you have some experience but I believe you are inaccurate on this particular point. You believe the cancellation fact to be beside the point but I think it is very relevant.



entrep1776 said:


> As a rider I'd be irritated if a driver accepted and then wouldn't pick me up or cancel. $5 is alot to me! I'm an Uber driver.
> 
> Pax do some irritating rude ignorant stuff. Drivers don't need to go out of their way to give pax a hard time.


some riders are more savvy then others. the riders that know the deal just cancel right away. there is no penalty for them. it is the less savvy riders that get scared about a $5 fee that they will get credit for anyway that will wait 20+ mins before they figure out they are not getting picked up.


----------



## Greguzzi

fisma028 said:


> What are you talking about dude? I'm not some clueless rider. I'm a driver with over 1000 trips completed. No one will ever get deactivated over cancellation rates. Ever. And thats totally besides the point. Cancellation rate was the last thing on the driver's mind. He just wanted to jerk around the passenger and collect the fee. He could have easily texted him asking the passenger to cancel because he wouldnt be able to make it in time.
> 
> I've taken uber's as a passenger and sometimes you are in a big hurry to get somewhere. But you don't know whether you should cancel the ride that is taking too long, or whether you should just wait (in your mind your thinking, "what if i cancel, and the next ride still takes long. Im running short on time")
> 
> I hate uber as much as the next driver. It is a pretty evil company. But the passenger sounded like a decent guy who was trying to engage the driver and didnt deserve to get jerked around for no reason.


----------



## Merk734

Wow you guys really are outraged at the driver? If you really feel so bad for that Pax how bout you send Uber an email telling them to add a "accidental trip acceptance" as a reason to cancel, I'm sure most of you have been pressing something on the app and accidentally accept a trip, the guy can get his money back he'll live.


----------



## entrep1776

roadman said:


> some riders are more savvy then others. the riders that know the deal just cancel right away. there is no penalty for them. it is the less savvy riders that get scared about a $5 fee that they will get credit for anyway that will wait 20+ mins before they figure out they are not getting picked up.


Yes this pax sounds ignorant /not savvy. Pax ends up wasting 20 minutes for a ride he maybe could have walked. OP has a beef with Uber/pool. So this pax pays the price. He may not get back his $5. But he for sure is not getting back his 20 minutes. IMO not cool to treat people like this. Although I'm glad pool/stool is not in my market and think it is crap Uber put pool on driverz. But I expect pax to treat me with respect/fairly. As a driver I try to treat pax fairly /respectfully. I did still chuckle about pax calling 10 times not wanting to cancel.


----------



## dirtylee

Get rid of pool, raise the rates & no more up front skimming. Simple as that.


----------



## Geno71

Let me ask you guys this... If a cancel can get you deactivated, can't a complaint from a passenger when they file a case with Uber basically saying you stole $5 from them? Can't Uber see you were driving away after accepting the trip? And ignoring calls/text? I mean I would be more worried about that than one cancelation. 

I'm sorry guys, I don't think a fear of dropping cancelation rate was a main factor here. I'm in the "not cool" camp on this one.


----------



## JPthedriver

How do you know nobody will get cancelled over too low of a cancel rate? Where is your source?

This is about boycotting POOL. It's too late in the game to care about the pax. This company is ruthless bro. I ignore all pool rides too. Screw em'. They've got the pax brainwashed like zombies to think it's a win win for everyone. The pax nor Uber cares about you. Always remember that.



fisma028 said:


> What are you talking about dude? I'm not some clueless rider. I'm a driver with over 1000 trips completed. No one will ever get deactivated over cancellation rates. Ever. And thats totally besides the point. Cancellation rate was the last thing on the driver's mind. He just wanted to jerk around the passenger and collect the fee. He could have easily texted him asking the passenger to cancel because he wouldnt be able to make it in time.
> 
> I've taken uber's as a passenger and sometimes you are in a big hurry to get somewhere. But you don't know whether you should cancel the ride that is taking too long, or whether you should just wait (in your mind your thinking, "what if i cancel, and the next ride still takes long. Im running short on time")
> 
> I hate uber as much as the next driver. It is a pretty evil company. But the passenger sounded like a decent guy who was trying to engage the driver and didnt deserve to get jerked around for no reason.


----------



## u-Boat

Why are some of you getting your panties in a bunch? This is uBer pool we're talking about. Who gives a flying f**k? More drivers should purposely do what Shangsta did, maybe these cheap bastards would stop requesting. uBer pool. LMAO.


----------



## Lee239

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


Bad Karma, you will lose that money tenfold.


----------



## bmore4now

u-Boat said:


> Why are some of you getting your panties in a bunch? This is uBer pool we're talking about. Who gives a flying f**k? More drivers should purposely do what Shangsta did, maybe these cheap bastards would stop requesting. Same goes for X. uBer pool. LMAO.


Not the pax fault. Why drive if your going to scam the pax for no good reason.


----------



## charmer37

delock51 said:


> I've never understood that. One usually always makes more from the cancellation fee than the actual ride itself. Uber logic


The distance the pax are going after taking away ubers high commission on a short ride makes cancelling a ride more profitable than having the entitle cheap passengers in your car,


----------



## Geno71

u-Boat said:


> Why are some of you getting your panties in a bunch? This is uBer pool we're talking about. Who gives a flying f**k? More drivers should purposely do what Shangsta did, maybe these cheap bastards would stop requesting. Same goes for X. uBer pool. LMAO.


Drivers should ignore those requests, sure, but not accept them and then just ignore until the rider cancels and hope to collect a cancellation fee for nothing. When you drive to someone or wait for over 5 minutes and they cancel, a $5 fee is totally justified, if you accept a request and decide not to even pick them up in first place, I'm sorry, but that's scamming and stealing.


----------



## charmer37

u-Boat said:


> Why are some of you getting your panties in a bunch? This is uBer pool we're talking about. Who gives a flying f**k? More drivers should purposely do what Shangsta did, maybe these cheap bastards would stop requesting. Same goes for X. uBer pool. LMAO.


It's actually all ubers fault for introducing all these other non profitable bullshit services, What shangsta did is nothing new, My city don't have uberpool and drivers play all kinds of games with passengers to make a extra buck.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

bmore4now said:


> Not the pax fault. Why drive if your going to scam the pax for no good reason.


Its perfectly fine, its called the Uber culture..its the Uber corporate version of greyballing or butt squeezing or berating drivers. Its allowed! This might not be accepted at other companies..but Uber is a disruptor! Until Uber listens to its workforce this and much worse will continue..UBER ON "Bro"


----------



## ynss

Uber's fault, you can't write your own reasons, saying Accidentally.. when Uber asks why. Only excuses you can choose are, pax no show, pax request cancel..... All are shit!
Uber simply doesn't allow you tell your own story. Uber is a controlling Lunatic.


----------



## kenny Roge

I hate all my passengers.


----------



## bmore4now

kenny Roge said:


> I hate all my passengers.


Hate?? Lol That's too much energy.


----------



## Back it up Uber

roadman said:


> it is far more serious then a timeout. we are threatened with permanent deactivation for high cancellation rate. Other drivers have stated they have been deactivated for 27% cancellation rate.


27% cancellation rate! The thing that shocks me is that they survived that long. That's horrible! That's accepting and "you" cancelling 1 out of 4 trips. I know there are times that you have no choice to cancel but once you get to 15% you should get the boot.

He didn't make more from the cancellation because that was 25 mins to collect $5. From the text it sounds like he was very close to the pax and only driving 1.2 miles to drop off. He probably drove more miles "away" from the pax than the total ride would of been lol.


----------



## zerostars

fisma028 said:


> With what? Cancellation rate? Lol give me a break dude. I can understand if your hestitant to cancel because a second uber pool got auto added to your que and your going home and you have very high cancellation rate and your worried you'll get timed out next time your online.
> 
> But when you "accidentally accept" a ping, you cancel it if you dont want the ride. You don't drive in the opposite direction and jerk around the guy who ordered the uber and is trying to communicate with you.
> 
> I'm not a "my team, right or wrong" kind of guy. Theres nothing funny/cool about treating the passenger like that. When i'm driving I get angry when passengers are inconsiderate and try to take advantage of me. I try not to avoid doing the same thing to them.
> 
> Accept a ping, ignore passenger communications, put your phone on airplane, drive away, waste their time/money and then collect a cancellation fee. Then come brag about it.


That my friend is how you have to be when it comes to uber - they rob us every day - the passengers are robing us - they never tip us - we are dirt - two thumbs up - airplane mode for the win


----------



## kenny Roge

i have a 26 % cancellation rate and I am ok.. it was as high once as 43%


----------



## ynss

Cancellation has negative impact to drivers. This is why drivers request pax to do so in 1st 5 min bcz no damage to pax. But lots of time, pax doesn't cooperate.


----------



## frank33062

Good job. Why be professional? At these rates and a pool fool to boot. Have a few laughs. Make sure your phone number is not on your answering machine. I haven't picked up a pool idiot in 6 months. At the airport I go upstairs, wait the 2 and say no show. And laugh. Pool at the airport is really stupid. But you go offline if don't accept. So have some fun.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber




----------



## nm339242

JPthedriver said:


> How do you know nobody will get cancelled over too low of a cancel rate? Where is your source?
> 
> This is about boycotting POOL. It's too late in the game to care about the pax. This company is ruthless bro. I ignore all pool rides too. Screw em'. They've got the pax brainwashed like zombies to think it's a win win for everyone. The pax nor Uber cares about you. Always remember that.


Not accepting pool won't help because someone else will. Take the pool and turn off accepting passengers. Then uber loses money. If enough people do this they will get the hint and we might actually get more surges again.

Ten passengers and five drivers. They take pool and it's all good. One or two people opt out of pool and take x only the others take pool and it's still good. If there is no pool, there's a surge and we all make more money.

And you can do so without being rude to the customer.


----------



## PrestonT

The minute I feel like I have to actively cheat a customer out of money because Uber made me do it, it's time to strip the TNC permit stickers off my car.



JPthedriver said:


> How do you know nobody will get cancelled over too low of a cancel rate? Where is your source?
> 
> This is about boycotting POOL. It's too late in the game to care about the pax. This company is ruthless bro. I ignore all pool rides too. Screw em'. They've got the pax brainwashed like zombies to think it's a win win for everyone. The pax nor Uber cares about you. Always remember that.


If you are worried about your cancellation rate, then don't accept Pool rides in the first place. It isn't rocket surgery. Unless you churn customers for the cancellation rate, you have plenty of cancellations to play with so you can cancel out of the few Pool pings you accidentally accept.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

It's a fact of life, the more uber squeezes the more w have to do shady crap to make money. When I started, I was a boy scout, if I accepted it I did it, done. Now, I think nothing of canceling on someone if the surge jumps a decent amount or turning on Uber while I'm a mile from finishing a lyft call and letting them wait while I finish the drop off. I'm doing what I have to do to keep the revenue over 20 am hour.


----------



## PrestonT

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's a fact of life, the more uber squeezes the more w have to do shady crap to make money. When I started, I was a boy scout, if I accepted it I did it, done. Now, I think nothing of canceling on someone if the surge jumps a decent amount or turning on Uber while I'm a mile from finishing a lyft call and letting them wait while I finish the drop off. I'm doing what I have to do to keep the revenue over 20 am hour.


The second thing I do all the time. The first I might do with no charge to pax. I am just dead set against willfully screwing pax out of money. Most of them don't even understand that Pool is cheating us. They think we get multiple fares.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> Let me ask you guys this... If a cancel can get you deactivated, can't a complaint from a passenger when they file a case with Uber basically saying you stole $5 from them? Can't Uber see you were driving away after accepting the trip? And ignoring calls/text? I mean I would be more worried about that than one cancelation.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I don't think a fear of dropping cancelation rate was a main factor here. I'm in the "not cool" camp on this one.


uber decides to charge the $5 not driver so in that case uber would have to punish itself. Drivers have nothing to do with billing. PAX can notify uber can and will check the record to see if a correction is in order.



PrestonT said:


> The second thing I do all the time. The first I might do with no charge to pax. I am just dead set against willfully screwing pax out of money. Most of them don't even understand that Pool is cheating us. They think we get multiple fares.


I never intend to screw pax out of $5 but when its a multi legged pool and some parts are worth less than $1 I do not mind canceling the micro second ubers rules allow me to.



Geno71 said:


> Let me ask you guys this... If a cancel can get you deactivated, can't a complaint from a passenger when they file a case with Uber basically saying you stole $5 from them? Can't Uber see you were driving away after accepting the trip? And ignoring calls/text? I mean I would be more worried about that than one cancelation.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I don't think a fear of dropping cancelation rate was a main factor here. I'm in the "not cool" camp on this one.





bmore4now said:


> Not the pax fault. Why drive if your going to scam the pax for no good reason.


the point is to get the pax to cancel to save cancel rate. the $5 is indirect.



bmore4now said:


> Hate?? Lol That's too much energy.


its not too hard once you get it on auto pilot. 
Me personally I treat all pax like mad dog til I can trust them not to bite then I treat them like cargo.



Back it up Uber said:


> 27% cancellation rate! The thing that shocks me is that they survived that long. That's horrible! That's accepting and "you" cancelling 1 out of 4 trips. I know there are times that you have no choice to cancel but once you get to 15% you should get the boot.
> 
> He didn't make more from the cancellation because that was 25 mins to collect $5. From the text it sounds like he was very close to the pax and only driving 1.2 miles to drop off. He probably drove more miles "away" from the pax than the total ride would of been lol.


ugggghhh he made more from cancel than drive because he was driving home anyways. He is comparing labor of cancel (zero) to labor of ride 15-20 minutes 5-6 miles to get 2.40-3.20. The 25 min was not time toward the $5 its incidental. No ones pitching a get rich quick on $5 (4 after commission) its not a by product of trying to get pax to cancel without getting dinged on cancel/acceptance rate.



nm339242 said:


> Not accepting pool won't help because someone else will. Take the pool and turn off accepting passengers. Then uber loses money. If enough people do this they will get the hint and we might actually get more surges again.
> 
> Ten passengers and five drivers. They take pool and it's all good. One or two people opt out of pool and take x only the others take pool and it's still good. If there is no pool, there's a surge and we all make more money.
> 
> And you can do so without being rude to the customer.


Agreed. Sadly for me pool is making sense because I am getting $3 extra per trip up to 60 trips for M-Th


----------



## PrestonT

Baby Cakes said:


> I never intend to screw pax out of $5 but when its a multi legged pool and some parts are worth less than $1 I do not mind canceling the micro second ubers rules allow me to.


Then you don't intentionally drive away ignoring them, forcing them to eat a cancellation fee for a driver who never intended to pick them up.


----------



## Baby Cakes

PrestonT said:


> The minute I feel like I have to actively cheat a customer out of money because Uber made me do it, it's time to strip the TNC permit stickers off my car.
> 
> If you are worried about your cancellation rate, then don't accept Pool rides in the first place. It isn't rocket surgery. Unless you churn customers for the cancellation rate, you have plenty of cancellations to play with so you can cancel out of the few Pool pings you accidentally accept.


Read the first part where Poster states accepting 'stool' was not deliberate.



PrestonT said:


> Then you don't intentionally drive away ignoring them, forcing them to eat a cancellation fee for a driver who never intended to pick them up.


In my market I don't get paid the $5 if I am driving away SO this has never happened to me. I only do it for the sake of them canceling vs me.

No ones getting rich off $5 cancel fees.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

PrestonT said:


> The minute I feel like I have to actively cheat a customer out of money because Uber made me do it, it's time to strip the TNC permit stickers off my car.


Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## PrestonT

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


I hope you sleep well at night. You might consider taking up timeshare sales if you are this sociopathic.



Baby Cakes said:


> Read the first part where Poster states accepting 'stool' was not deliberate.
> 
> In my market I don't get paid the $5 if I am driving away SO this has never happened to me. I only do it for the sake of them canceling vs me.
> 
> No ones getting rich off $5 cancel fees.


Deliberately accepting the Pool or not, he deliberately stole a cancellation fee from that pax.


----------



## bmore4now

On point Preston..he's a bottom thief feeder.


----------



## Geno71

Let me get this straight, this forums is seriously discussing the best practices on how to game the system and rip off riders? It that where we are now? You can't justify this guys, you're either doing it honestly or you're scamming people, there is no grey area, period. And finally, if doing this with integrity is not profitable to you, then you don't do it. I know you will come back and start blaming everything on Uber again, and the same questions as always will be asked, no one's forcing you to use them if you're not satisfied, so why do you?


----------



## Baby Cakes

PrestonT said:


> I hope you sleep well at night. You might consider taking up timeshare sales if you are this sociopathic.
> 
> Deliberately accepting the Pool or not, he deliberately stole a cancellation fee from that pax.


I beg thee to re read post... We do not decide to charge the $5. Uber does. His intent on getting paid is no more a deliberate intent than if I were to stub my toe.


----------



## Geno71

Baby Cakes said:


> I beg thee to re read post... We do not decide to charge the $5. Uber does. His intent on getting paid is no more a deliberate intent than if I were to stub my toe.


No, he should have canceled, he knew the rider will be charged a fee, yet he decided not to cancel and even bragged about collecting the fee here. So please stop saying it was not his decision to charge the fee. Uber does... on behalf of the driver.

"Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid"


----------



## roadman

entrep1776 said:


> Yes this pax sounds ignorant /not savvy. Pax ends up wasting 20 minutes for a ride he maybe could have walked. OP has a beef with Uber/pool. So this pax pays the price. He may not get back his $5. But he for sure is not getting back his 20 minutes. IMO not cool to treat people like this. Although I'm glad pool/stool is not in my market and think it is crap Uber put pool on driverz. But I expect pax to treat me with respect/fairly. As a driver I try to treat pax fairly /respectfully. I did still chuckle about pax calling 10 times not wanting to cancel.


that's why you never answer the phone, never set up voicemail and keep the phone on vibrate.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> Let me get this straight, this forums is seriously discussing the best practices on how to game the system and rip off riders? It that where we are now? You can't justify this guys, you're either doing it honestly or you're scamming people, there is no grey area, period. And finally, if doing this with integrity is not profitable to you, then you don't do it. I know you will come back and start blaming everything on Uber again, and the same questions as always will be asked, no one's forcing you to use them if you're not satisfied, so why do you?


Read post closely. He didn't even mean to accept trip. After he did accept it he drove away, put phone in airplane mode trying to get pax to cancel. The fact that he eventually canceled and got charged is incidental, indirect, a byproduct.

Lets say you are right though and we are discussing the best ways to game system. $4 at a time would take you so many you'd be deactivated in a day.

2nd issue is reliability. Uber can see where we are and where the pax is, if they notice a driver is not acutally completing trips and furthermore all the cancels are done with the driver far from PAX then Uber will can that driver. As far as grey area you are right there is none. You get fired or you don't.


----------



## Geno71

"After he did accept it he drove away, put phone in airplane mode trying to get pax to cancel."

Aha right, when he should have just canceled himself, since it was his _accidental _fault accepting the ping. Even this "getting pax to cancel" practice is dishonest. You don't want to do the job, cancel it yourself, especially in a case like this when rider didn't do anything wrong. I've canceled plenty of rides I didn't want to do for one reason or another and never had any issues with my cancellation rate.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> No, he should have canceled, he knew the rider will be charged a fee, yet he decided not to cancel and even bragged about collecting the fee here. So please stop saying it was not his decision to charge the fee. Uber does... on behalf of the driver.
> 
> "Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid"


So uber needs to handle its shit. So what if the driver bragged. The word 'deliberate' has a very specific meaning. Bragging about something does make it deliberate. The bottom line is the passenger and then uber. First passenger standing up for themselves and notifying uber of what happened. 2nd Uber following through checking gps data and refunding pax/recovering money from driver.

Uber is a gutter and drivers and pax are the water and filth that flow through it. dont blame the water for leaking blame the gutter for having a hole in it!



Geno71 said:


> "After he did accept it he drove away, put phone in airplane mode trying to get pax to cancel."
> 
> Aha right, when he should have just canceled himself, since it was his _accidental _fault accepting the ping. Even this "getting pax to cancel" practice is dishonest. You don't want to do the job, cancel it yourself, especially in a case like this when rider didn't do anything wrong. I've canceled plenty of rides I didn't want to do for one reason or another and never had any issues with my cancellation rate.


I have no disagreement about 'getting pax to cancel' being dishonest. but it ends there in this case. The money for canceling was and is in no way 'deliberate' thats all I got to say on that really.


----------



## roadman

Baby Cakes said:


> Read post closely. He didn't even mean to accept trip. After he did accept it he drove away, put phone in airplane mode trying to get pax to cancel. The fact that he eventually canceled and got charged is incidental, indirect, a byproduct.
> 
> Lets say you are right though and we are discussing the best ways to game system. $4 at a time would take you so many you'd be deactivated in a day.
> 
> 2nd issue is reliability. Uber can see where we are and where the pax is, if they notice a driver is not acutally completing trips and furthermore all the cancels are done with the driver far from PAX then Uber will can that driver. As far as grey area you are right there is none. You get fired or you don't.


they can choose to remove the acceptance rate requirement from their incentives any time they want. They play games we play games. go ahead and fire me i go to work for your competitor full time. They know my capabilities.


----------



## Geno71

Ok, and in my opinion the bottom line is that it should have ended with the driver. First, if the driver doesn't want to accept a ride, the driver doesn't accept the ride. Second, if the driver "accidentally" accepts the ride, or just decides after the fact that he or she doesn't want to do it anymore, the driver cancels the ride. Yes there is a cancellation rate, and why shouldn't drivers be held accountable for their performance? It's not ok to just make it rider's and Uber's problem to work out between themselves if it is the driver that made a mistake and choose not to accept any responsibility for it.

_BTW, idk where this idea originates that riders have no consequences for canceling requests. I've personally witnessed a rider trying to request a specific driver (the one that was right next to them) and the system kept sending it all over the city, and after canceling few requests she got suspended, I don't know for how long, but cancels can definitely affect riders too. _


----------



## roadman

Geno71 said:


> Ok, and in my opinion the bottom line is that it should have ended with the driver. First, if the driver doesn't want to accept a ride, the driver doesn't accept the ride. Second, if the driver "accidentally" accepts the ride, or just decides after the fact that he or she doesn't want to do it anymore, the driver cancels the ride. Yes there is a cancellation rate, and why shouldn't drivers be held accountable for their performance? It's not ok to just make it rider's and Uber's problem to work out between themselves if it is the driver that made a mistake and choose not to accept any responsibility for it.
> 
> _BTW, idk where this idea originates that riders have no consequences for canceling requests. I've personally witnessed a rider trying to request a specific driver (the one that was right next to them) and the system kept sending it all over the city, and after canceling few requests she got suspended, I don't know for how long, but cancels can definitely affect riders too. _


if a rider is a no show and i cancel after waiting 5 minutes why should that count against me and my performance? I do my part and I get penalized for it. Not fair.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> Ok, and in my opinion the bottom line is that it should have ended with the driver. First, if the driver doesn't want to accept a ride, the driver doesn't accept the ride. Second, if the driver "accidentally" accepts the ride, or just decides after the fact that he or she doesn't want to do it anymore, the driver cancels the ride. Yes there is a cancellation rate, and why shouldn't drivers be held accountable for their performance? It's not ok to just make it rider's and Uber's problem to work out between themselves if it is the driver that made a mistake and choose not to accept any responsibility for it.
> 
> _BTW, idk where this idea originates that riders have no consequences for canceling requests. I've personally witnessed a rider trying to request a specific driver (the one that was right next to them) and the system kept sending it all over the city, and after canceling few requests she got suspended, I don't know for how long, but cancels can definitely affect riders too. _


riders can request and cancel as many times as they want up until 5 minutes. Drivers do not get to see where the passenger is going until the passenger is in the car. So how do we know if we do or do not want to take the ride? I accepted one trip that was 400 miles LA to San Jose. Are you seriously going to say I should have to either take that trip or get punished for the cancel?

Just this morning I had three requests come in that were 20 min away. They all canceled when they saw how far I was, no payment to me whatsoever. It goes both ways.


----------



## roadman

> Drivers do not get to see where the passenger is going until the passenger is in the car.


until the trip is started. pax is supposed to be in the car.


----------



## Geno71

Baby Cakes said:


> riders can request and cancel as many times as they want up until 5 minutes. Drivers do not get to see where the passenger is going until the passenger is in the car. So how do we know if we do or do not want to take the ride? I accepted one trip that was 400 miles LA to San Jose. Are you seriously going to say I should have to either take that trip or get punished for the cancel?
> 
> Just this morning I had three requests come in that were 20 min away. They all canceled when they saw how far I was, no payment to me whatsoever. It goes both ways.


That's the thing though, no they can't. Try taking your own advice and read what you're replying to. You're starting to get a bunch of unrelated stuff mixed in now, I believe we truly are done here.


----------



## entrep1776

roadman said:


> if a rider is a no show and i cancel after waiting 5 minutes why should that count against me and my performance? I do my part and I get penalized for it. Not fair.


You should go into wherever your pax supposedly is and drag them into your Uber. This is how I keep my cancellation rate down. Last pax I did this to got shampoo all over my seat. I told her I was in a hurry to get my $3 so she didn't have time to finish her shower.


----------



## Geno71

roadman said:


> if a rider is a no show and i cancel after waiting 5 minutes why should that count against me and my performance? I do my part and I get penalized for it. Not fair.


This example doesn't count against your cancellation rate, it is legitimate.


----------



## roadman

Geno71 said:


> This example doesn't count against your cancellation rate, it is legitimate.


yes it does to count against you.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> Ok, and in my opinion the bottom line is that it should have ended with the driver. First, if the driver doesn't want to accept a ride, the driver doesn't accept the ride. Second, if the driver "accidentally" accepts the ride, or just decides after the fact that he or she doesn't want to do it anymore, the driver cancels the ride. Yes there is a cancellation rate, and why shouldn't drivers be held accountable for their performance? It's not ok to just make it rider's and Uber's problem to work out between themselves if it is the driver that made a mistake and choose not to accept any responsibility for it.
> 
> _BTW, idk where this idea originates that riders have no consequences for canceling requests. I've personally witnessed a rider trying to request a specific driver (the one that was right next to them) and the system kept sending it all over the city, and after canceling few requests she got suspended, I don't know for how long, but cancels can definitely affect riders too. _


There is what should be and then what the reality is.
if there were tips and fare prices were up 10-15%


Geno71 said:


> That's the thing though, no they can't. Try taking your own advice and read what you're replying to. You're starting to get a bunch of unrelated stuff mixed in now, I believe we truly are done here.


I did read your post. someone got suspended for requesting multiple times, and? You can make a new account in 2 minutes. I fail to see what stops a rider from requesting and canceling. as long its before 5 minutes nothing real will happen.



Geno71 said:


> That's the thing though, no they can't. Try taking your own advice and read what you're replying to. You're starting to get a bunch of unrelated stuff mixed in now, I believe we truly are done here.


You can certainly call it 'done' whenever you'd like. you are the one taking issue. No one requested you come in here on the high horse to smote the sinful uber drivers.


----------



## Geno71

And? You said "riders can request and cancel as many times as they want up until 5 minutes." it's completely wrong, now you're changing your tune and saying "You can make a new account in 2 minutes."... so there are consequences to riders canceling rides, and you keep arguing against it, and kind of starting to contradict yourself dude. So if your point is actually the second quote, then you had no idea what you were talking about in your previous post, wouldn't it seem that way?

"No one requested you come in here on the high horse to smote the sinful uber drivers."

You wish, but this is just too much fun. What's next? Again, please explain to me (since you have an answer to everything), why should it be riders' problem to deal with canceled rides, cancellation fees, Uber over cancellation fees, possible suspended or deactivated accounts, and creating new account, wasting time, maybe missing important appointments, or running late to work... because some drivers _just don't feel like_ doing the one job they have?


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> And? You said "riders can request and cancel as many times as they want up until 5 minutes." it's completely wrong, now you're changing your tune and saying "You can make a new account in 2 minutes."... so there are consequences to riders canceling rides, and you keep arguing against it, and kind of starting to contradict yourself dude. So if your point is actually the second quote, then you had no idea what you were talking about in your previous post, wouldn't it seem that way?
> 
> "No one requested you come in here on the high horse to smote the sinful uber drivers."
> 
> You wish, but this is just too much fun. What's next? Again, please explain to me (since you have an answer to everything), why should it be riders' problem to deal with canceled rides, cancellation fees, Uber over cancellation fees, possible suspended or deactivated accounts, and creating new account, wasting time, maybe missing important appointments, or running late to work... because some drivers _just don't feel like_ doing the one job they have?


'You wish, but this is just too much fun. '

you just said you were done...

And as to I am changing my tune? I responded to *new information*. I only know what I know and that is that passengers don't get a penalty unless they cancel after 5 minutes. I never have myself and I have never heard of anyone having it happen. You mentioned someone who had so I responded to that. Or should we both just shout 'wrong!' to each other?



Geno71 said:


> And? You said "riders can request and cancel as many times as they want up until 5 minutes." it's completely wrong, now you're changing your tune and saying "You can make a new account in 2 minutes."... so there are consequences to riders canceling rides, and you keep arguing against it, and kind of starting to contradict yourself dude. So if your point is actually the second quote, then you had no idea what you were talking about in your previous post, wouldn't it seem that way?
> 
> "No one requested you come in here on the high horse to smote the sinful uber drivers."
> 
> You wish, but this is just too much fun. What's next? Again, please explain to me (since you have an answer to everything), why should it be riders' problem to deal with canceled rides, cancellation fees, Uber over cancellation fees, possible suspended or deactivated accounts, and creating new account, wasting time, maybe missing important appointments, or running late to work... because some drivers _just don't feel like_ doing the one job they have?


Besides it clearly is riders problems and not drivers. Thats not an opinion thats the current system. Love it or hate just stating reality as it stands.


----------



## Geno71

"There is what should be and then what the reality is.
if there were tips and fare prices were up 10-15%"

This is just insane that you or anyone else here would think this is ok to cheat and game the system, and rip off other users of the platform because you feel like Uber is not making you enough money. You're right about one thing for sure, it clearly is riders' problem, because they're the ones being ripped off (in the scenario discussed in this topic).

With the new information you learned today, it's even more obvious.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> And? You said "riders can request and cancel as many times as they want up until 5 minutes." it's completely wrong, now you're changing your tune and saying "You can make a new account in 2 minutes."... so there are consequences to riders canceling rides, and you keep arguing against it, and kind of starting to contradict yourself dude. So if your point is actually the second quote, then you had no idea what you were talking about in your previous post, wouldn't it seem that way?
> 
> "No one requested you come in here on the high horse to smote the sinful uber drivers."
> 
> You wish, but this is just too much fun. What's next? Again, please explain to me (since you have an answer to everything), why should it be riders' problem to deal with canceled rides, cancellation fees, Uber over cancellation fees, possible suspended or deactivated accounts, and creating new account, wasting time, maybe missing important appointments, or running late to work... because some drivers _just don't feel like_ doing the one job they have?


You really are clueless if you think there is some crisis among passengers who are getting their accounts suspended for canceling on drivers who don't pick them up. Complete imaginary straw man.

I'm saying what I know and my stance based on experience but you are just throwing stuff at the wall. Give me any evidence at all that there is a problem with riders getting their accounts suspended. I do about 100 trips a week and if there is any such problem with riders accounts its a mystery to me.

Well to quote some idiot I found on uber people.net im done here.



Geno71 said:


> "There is what should be and then what the reality is.
> if there were tips and fare prices were up 10-15%"
> 
> This is just insane that you or anyone else here would think this is ok to cheat and game the system, and rip off other users of the platform because you feel like Uber is not making you enough money. You're right about one thing for sure, it clearly is riders' problem, because they're the ones being ripped off (in the scenario discussed in this topic).
> 
> With the new information you learned today, it's even more obvious.


"There is what should be and then what the reality is.
if there were tips and fare prices were up 10-15%"

This I began typing then started to edit then meant to delete but accidentally submitted. Was not 'deliberately' posted.


----------



## Geno71

I was wondering when we'll start calling each other names. Same thing dude, a completely imaginary issue for drivers, since so many on here bragging about having super low cancellation and acceptance rates. Riders do a lot of messed up crap to drivers, no doubt about that, but in the topic we're discussing here, the driver was clearly in the wrong, and many were cheering him up for it, which is even worse.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Geno71 said:


> "There is what should be and then what the reality is.
> if there were tips and fare prices were up 10-15%"
> 
> This is just insane that you or anyone else here would think this is ok to cheat and game the system, and rip off other users of the platform because you feel like Uber is not making you enough money. You're right about one thing for sure, it clearly is riders' problem, because they're the ones being ripped off (in the scenario discussed in this topic).
> 
> With the new information you learned today, it's even more obvious.


Oh you are BACK TO THAT AGAIN FFS MAN the poster and majority of those supporting poster have made clear the cancel fee is inadvertent. Not deliberate, byproduct. unintended.



Geno71 said:


> I was wondering when we'll start calling each other names. Same thing dude, a completely imaginary issue for drivers, since so many on here bragging about having super low cancellation and acceptance rates. Riders do a lot of messed up crap to drivers, no doubt about that, but in the topic we're discussing here, the driver was clearly in the wrong, and many were cheering him up for it, which it even worse.


'In the wrong' 
Is driver going to be fired?
no?
Then its only you are your keyboard to reign him in, best of luck....


----------



## Geno71

"Oh you are BACK TO THAT AGAIN FFS MAN the poster and majority of those supporting poster have made clear the cancel fee is inadvertent. Not deliberate, byproduct. unintended."

Sure they did, I'm sure the OP was crashed by the guilt over it, if only he could have avoided it, somehow...


----------



## Baby Cakes

Baby Cakes said:


> Oh you are BACK TO THAT AGAIN FFS MAN the poster and majority of those supporting poster have made clear the cancel fee is inadvertent. Not deliberate, byproduct. unintended.
> 
> 'In the wrong'
> Is driver going to be fired?
> no?
> Then its only you are your keyboard to reign him in, best of luck....


Name calling sure, sometimes is required when idiots claim to be 'truly done' and yet are inexplicable still at it 25 mintues later. This is your rodeo, drivers understand where poster is coming from and in large part back him. Truly sorry your morale compass is a tizzy.



Geno71 said:


> "Oh you are BACK TO THAT AGAIN FFS MAN the poster and majority of those supporting poster have made clear the cancel fee is inadvertent. Not deliberate, byproduct. unintended."
> 
> Sure they did, I'm sure the OP was crashed by the guilt over it, if only he could have avoided it, somehow...


Shall I link you dictionary.com? Deliberate still means what it means regardless of how one feels after the fact. 
I can find $20 on the sidewalk and be happy. The happiness does not take from whether or not it was deliberate.


----------



## Geno71

"Name calling sure, sometimes is required when idiots claim to be 'truly done' and yet are inexplicable still at it 25 mintues later."
"Well to quote some idiot I found on uber people.net im done here."

Back to you sir.


----------



## painfreepc

Let me explain to some of you drivers how this process actually works,

how do I know the example about to give you can really happen because it's happened to me on several occasions,

For the following example let's pretend you only have about $10 on your credit card on file with uber,

You make a request for an Uber and the trip is estimated at $7.50,
Guess what uber pre bills the $7.50 even before the trip starts,

The drive ETA is 10 minutes to pick you up,

So you put the phone down take care of a few last-minute things you need to do since you got 10 minutes to play with, come back to the phone about five minutes later and guess what the ETA is now 15 minutes,

You called the driver driver doesn't answer you texted driver driver doesn't reply to the text, so you cancel and guess what uber charges you $5.00

And guess what else, you cannot request another uber because you don't have enough money on your credit card to cover the estimated Trip cost,

You do not instantly get back the estimated trip of the fair that you canceled..


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

painfreepc said:


> Let me explain to some of you drivers how this process actually works,
> 
> how do I know the example about to give you can really happen because it's happened to me on several occasions,
> 
> For the following example let's pretend you only have about $10 on your credit card on file with uber,
> 
> You make a request for an Uber and the trip is estimated at $7.50,
> Guess what uber pre bills the $7.50 even before the trip starts,
> 
> The drive ETA is 10 minutes to pick you up,
> 
> So you put the phone down take care of a few last-minute things you need to do since you got 10 minutes to play with, come back to the phone about five minutes later and guess what the ETA is now 20 minutes,
> 
> You called the driver driver doesn't answer you texted driver driver doesn't reply to the text, so you cancel and guess what uber charges you $5.00
> 
> And guess what else, you cannot request another uber because you don't have enough money on your credit card to cover the estimated Trip cost,
> 
> You do not instantly get back the estimated trip of the fair that you canceled..


Stop spending your money on Pokémon cards and don't take an uber if it's your last 10 bucks. Walk your lazy ass.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

fisma028 said:


> No one will ever get deactivated over cancellation rates. Ever.


I'm with you on your other comments - but your flat out wrong on this one. While a driver won't get deactivated over a single cancel - they will get deactivated with no ability to make their case if they have a history of a high cancellation rate.


----------



## painfreepc

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Stop spending your money on Pokémon cards and don't take an uber if it's your last 10 bucks. Walk your lazy ass.


Get the hell off the Uber driver app and let real drivers do their job..


----------



## iUBERdc

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


uberpoop but you really don't deserve that cancel fee. That was a move.



Geno71 said:


> Let me ask you guys this... If a cancel can get you deactivated, can't a complaint from a passenger when they file a case with Uber basically saying you stole $5 from them? Can't Uber see you were driving away after accepting the trip? And ignoring calls/text? I mean I would be more worried about that than one cancelation.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I don't think a fear of dropping cancelation rate was a main factor here. I'm in the "not cool" camp on this one.


Pax can claim they cancelled because driver drove away. It is an option on reason to cancel. I would think fuber would have the technology to see the driver was driving away or staying still (also another option) and as a pax I would fight for my 5$ back


----------



## roadman

Geno71 said:


> I was wondering when we'll start calling each other names. Same thing dude, a completely imaginary issue for drivers, since so many on here bragging about having super low cancellation and acceptance rates. Riders do a lot of messed up crap to drivers, no doubt about that, but in the topic we're discussing here, the driver was clearly in the wrong, and many were cheering him up for it, which is even worse.


I leave Uber riders on the hook for hours each and every day. Uber can stop sending me unprofitable pings any time they chose. Or they can remove the acceptance rate requirement from incentives. Or Uber can leave things exactly the way they are since their psychology probably works on 90% of drivers. Or they can fire me. What this guy did was nothing.


----------



## iUBERdc

roadman said:


> I leave Uber riders on the hook for hours each and every day. Uber can stop sending me unprofitable pings any time they chose. Or they can remove the acceptance rate requirement from incentives. Or Uber can leave things exactly the way they are since their psychology probably works on 90% of drivers. Or they can fire me. What this guy did was nothing.


I got a ping for 25 mins out last night. Almost 10 times within 30 mins. At least 5 to 7 other drivers out too. Poor soul.


----------



## roadman

iUBERdc said:


> I got a ping for 25 mins out last night. Almost 10 times within 30 mins. At least 5 to 7 other drivers out too. Poor soul.


Uber can pay me to go get them and I will go every time. With upfront pricing Uber can charge whatever they want. For example you are only going 2 miles and the closest driver is 10 miles out it will cost $18 and the rider cannot cancel. the driver will go there every time. I will drive however many miles and mins and take them wherever they want no problem. Well no one is going to pay $18 well they ain't getting a ride cuz i ain't goin there for a potential $4 payout.


----------



## iUBERdc

roadman said:


> Uber can pay me to go get them and I will go every time. With upfront pricing Uber can charge whatever they want. For example you are only going 2 miles and the closest driver is 10 miles out it will cost $18 and the rider cannot cancel. the driver will go there every time. I will drive however many miles and mins and take them wherever they want no problem. Well no one is going to pay $18 well they ain't getting a ride cuz i ain't goin there for a potential $4 payout.


The person could have been going one mile or 30 miles. If I knew unfromt I might drive the 25 mins. But pax would abuse this and put an initial long trip only to change to min fare once you show up.


----------



## roadman

iUBERdc said:


> The person could have been going one mile or 30 miles. If I knew unfromt I might drive the 25 mins. But pax would abuse this and put an initial long trip only to change to min fare once you show up.


i would be getting paid for the time and distance to get there and for the actual trip so I would be ok with that. In my situation i get a lot of far out pings so if i knew i was going to get at least $20+ each time I would do it all day long.


----------



## JPthedriver

It boggles my mind to think that you actually have sympathy towards both uber and pax having to hash out any issues between themselves. Aw those poor baby's. Poor Über staff and poor uninformed pax. Awww. Pshh that's the absolute best case scenario!

You must haven't been doing this very long have you? Driving for uber in and of itself is a scam at this point. Uber knows this. They know there is a sucker born every minute. They'll fill any gap quickly anytime a driver throws in the towel. But back to my point it absolutely is okay to make it Uber's and the pax problem. Do you know how many times I've had issues with a rider and it suddenly becomes a battle with me and Über? Or should I say me and Uber's non-existent tech support? Only to have the pax get away with being pieces of shit. Anybody who orders Uber Fool is a cheapskate. I mean you are basically not only driving them for free but even losing money if you really break it down and do all the mathematics. Pool riders in general screwed it up for the entire population of these penny pinching scumbags who believe that Uber X being 90% cheaper than a damn cab isn't cheap enough that they have to resort to a system that actually literally not only wastes the driver's time but is at his expense. I don't feel bad for any of these people. They all talk about it with their circle of friends "omg do you use Über pool now? I do it's so cheap. I don't know how these drivers make money." I've actually overheard people places saying that and things of that nature.

Uber is starting to reap what it sews. The quality of service is going downhill at an alarming rate. And it's exactly what I predicted over a year ago. You can't screw people over forever and continue to get away with it. We are perfectly on course to bringing the quality of this tyrant corporation down. It's what they asked for.

And yeah that's exactly where we are at. Its sad right? Ain't our fault. No siree. The moment Uber fixes its broken workforce with real incentives, real money, real bonuses then the quality will raise accordingly due to a happy crew of workers. And you can use the ole' 'why do it then' argument all day. Well I actually am dropping. It just doesn't exactly always take a day to find new work. But my days here are numbered.

Maybe you can apply at Uber Corporate and get to work on a better marketing program that informs the public that it's not that nice to obnoxiously make out with your boyfriend/girlfriend in the back of $0.60/mile ride that isn't profitable for this person who is willing to pick your dirty ass up for pennies on the dollar or that if you are gonna use Uber Pool then maybe it's courteous to not ask to smoke cigarettes, not give blowjobs in the back of this drivers personal car that HE paid for or to have them run you through the drive through for 12 cents a minute without at least ordering the driver a chicken soft taco. Maybe you can change it all!

It's all a chain reaction and Uber ****ed it up for everybody off the get go. Or at least starting in mid 2015. By now it's got to be known to the general public that UberPool isn't lucrative let alone ÜberX. If Über Pax the world over aren't yet informed of the life of a starving über driver then by golly everyone must be too afraid to complain.



Geno71 said:


> Ok, and in my opinion the bottom line is that it should have ended with the driver. First, if the driver doesn't want to accept a ride, the driver doesn't accept the ride. Second, if the driver "accidentally" accepts the ride, or just decides after the fact that he or she doesn't want to do it anymore, the driver cancels the ride. Yes there is a cancellation rate, and why shouldn't drivers be held accountable for their performance? It's not ok to just make it rider's and Uber's problem to work out between themselves if it is the driver that made a mistake and choose not to accept any responsibility for it.
> 
> _BTW, idk where this idea originates that riders have no consequences for canceling requests. I've personally witnessed a rider trying to request a specific driver (the one that was right next to them) and the system kept sending it all over the city, and after canceling few requests she got suspended, I don't know for how long, but cancels can definitely affect riders too. _


----------



## Geno71

Yes Uber is very unfair and pax are all cheep ass and low life, so it's OK to rip them both off as much as possible, they deserve it. Then you wonder why Uber Drivers have a bad rep and don't get tips. Maybe if you did what you signed up to do with some integrity you wouod have more respect and maybe even earn more money. Every single one here claims that they're the most amazing driver ever, but now we're starting to see your true nature, really helping yourselves here gentlemen.


----------



## Wizar

Joe551 said:


> You Sir are a low life ! Where is your honor ? If you accept a ping accidently our not FINISH the job ! I feel bad for the next few drivers that pick this guy up,they all will be 1 stared thanks to you


I will make sure to do the same so that this pooper gives more 1 bs stars to slave drivers like you who don't know any better
I never pick up regular fare let alone poopers, you can have them all with all your honor and stuff and get all the stars.i just want the money you can have my stars and trash badges too



roadman said:


> i would be getting paid for the time and distance to get there and for the actual trip so I would be ok with that. In my situation i get a lot of far out pings so if i knew i was going to get at least $20+ each time I would do it all day long.


You sir newbie haven't gotten stuck in D.C. Traffic, 20$ lol people forget they are bringing a vehicleto work, good luck with loosing money to Uber and Lyft, I just hope you don't drive more than 1000 miles a week to preserve your back, your car and hopefully your dignity


----------



## The Gift of Fish

bmore4now said:


> Not the pax fault. Why drive if your going to scam the pax for no good reason.


Money?


----------



## Wardell Curry

The minimum fare on x is higher than the cancel fee here in my market. So it inly makes sense to cancels as a last resort if you cant reach the pax and they arent at the pickup. Otherwise you just wasted your time you could have used on another trip.



Joe551 said:


> You Sir are a low life ! Where is your honor ? If you accept a ping accidently our not FINISH the job ! I feel bad for the next few drivers that pick this guy up,they all will be 1 stared thanks to you


Honor and integrity? Ha. If pax are too stubborn to cancel the trip when it is obvious the driver isnt coming, you might as well collect the fee until they eventually cancel. Maybe then they will learn there is no harm in cancelling before the 5 orin this case 2 minutes are up.


----------



## painfreepc

Wardell Curry said:


> The minimum fare on x is higher than the cancel fee here in my market. So it inly makes sense to cancels as a last resort if you cant reach the pax and they arent at the pickup. Otherwise you just wasted your time you could have used on another trip.
> 
> Honor and integrity? Ha. If pax are too stubborn to cancel the trip when it is obvious the driver isnt coming, you might as well collect the fee until they eventually cancel. Maybe then they will learn there is no harm in cancelling before the 5 orin this case 2 minutes are up.


So if I make Uber request from my home I'm supposed to sit there and stare at the app to figure out if you're going to make a U-turn and go back the other way how long would you suggest I sit there and stare at my Uber app,

I have been driving uber for nearly two and a half years, I have been on this Fourm a little longer than that,

For the last few months I hardly Drive anymore I've only done maybe 3 pickups in the last 3 weeks, most of the time my girlfriend has my car.

I have been an uber Rider referral Advertiser for two years now as such I have lots of free trip,

I personally use Uber 10 plus times per week, and I can tell you there's a lot of dumb ass drivers..

Drivers who are too stupid to even use the navigation map,

I have had Drivers not answer the phone, not respond to text, go to my back gate of my apartment which is been locked for 10 years now and then cancel after five minutes and I clearly have no way to get to them,

If I was CEO of uber and decided to raise fares the first thing I would do is clean house of all dumbass drivers..


----------



## PrestonT

painfreepc said:


> If I was CEO of uber and decided to raise fares the first thing I would do is clean house of all dumbass drivers..


Hear hear!


----------



## Wardell Curry

painfreepc said:


> So if I make Uber request from my home I'm supposed to sit there and stare at the app to figure out if you're going to make a U-turn and go back the other way how long would you suggest I sit there and stare at my Uber app,
> 
> I have been driving uber for nearly two and a half years, I have been on this Fourm a little longer than that,
> 
> For the last few months I hardly Drive anymore I've only done maybe 3 pickups in the last 3 weeks, most of the time my girlfriend has my car.
> 
> I have been an uber Rider referral Advertiser for two years now as such I have lots of free trip,
> 
> I personally use Uber 10 plus times per week, and I can tell you there's a lot of dumb ass drivers..
> 
> Drivers who are too stupid to even use the navigation map,
> 
> I have had Drivers not answer the phone, not respond to text, go to my back gate of my apartment which is been locked for 10 years now and then cancel after five minutes and I clearly have no way to get to them,
> 
> If I was CEO of uber and decided to raise fares the first thing I would do is clean house of all dumbass drivers..


If you saw the time to arrive increasing instead of decreasing a red flag should go up that my driver is not coming. If you are notified that the driver is there but you do not see his car, a red flag goes up that maybe he is trying to collect a cancel fee after 5 minutes without showing up. There are many ways a pax can protect themselves from being duped. As the great super smash bros character " Ike "once said, you'll get no sympathy from me.

I had a similar experience with a pax who refused to cancel until I got to my house 15 miles away from their location. She was charged the fee. Her problem. I warned her what would happen if she didn't cancel. Im a crook too, apparently. Oh well.


----------



## entrep1776

JPthedriver said:


> It boggles my mind to think that you actually have sympathy towards both uber and pax having to hash out any issues between themselves. Aw those poor baby's. Poor Über staff and poor uninformed pax. Awww. Pshh that's the absolute best case scenario!
> 
> You must haven't been doing this very long have you? Driving for uber in and of itself is a scam at this point. Uber knows this. They know there is a sucker born every minute. They'll fill any gap quickly anytime a driver throws in the towel. But back to my point it absolutely is okay to make it Uber's and the pax problem. Do you know how many times I've had issues with a rider and it suddenly becomes a battle with me and Über? Or should I say me and Uber's non-existent tech support? Only to have the pax get away with being pieces of shit. Anybody who orders Uber Fool is a cheapskate. I mean you are basically not only driving them for free but even losing money if you really break it down and do all the mathematics. Pool riders in general screwed it up for the entire population of these penny pinching scumbags who believe that Uber X being 90% cheaper than a damn cab isn't cheap enough that they have to resort to a system that actually literally not only wastes the driver's time but is at his expense. I don't feel bad for any of these people. They all talk about it with their circle of friends "omg do you use Über pool now? I do it's so cheap. I don't know how these drivers make money." I've actually overheard people places saying that and things of that nature.
> 
> Uber is starting to reap what it sews. The quality of service is going downhill at an alarming rate. And it's exactly what I predicted over a year ago. You can't screw people over forever and continue to get away with it. We are perfectly on course to bringing the quality of this tyrant corporation down. It's what they asked for.
> 
> And yeah that's exactly where we are at. Its sad right? Ain't our fault. No siree. The moment Uber fixes its broken workforce with real incentives, real money, real bonuses then the quality will raise accordingly due to a happy crew of workers. And you can use the ole' 'why do it then' argument all day. Well I actually am dropping. It just doesn't exactly always take a day to find new work. But my days here are numbered.
> 
> Maybe you can apply at Uber Corporate and get to work on a better marketing program that informs the public that it's not that nice to obnoxiously make out with your boyfriend/girlfriend in the back of $0.60/mile ride that isn't profitable for this person who is willing to pick your dirty ass up for pennies on the dollar or that if you are gonna use Uber Pool then maybe it's courteous to not ask to smoke cigarettes, not give blowjobs in the back of this drivers personal car that HE paid for or to have them run you through the drive through for 12 cents a minute without at least ordering the driver a chicken soft taco. Maybe you can change it all!
> 
> It's all a chain reaction and Uber &%[email protected]!*ed it up for everybody off the get go. Or at least starting in mid 2015. By now it's got to be known to the general public that UberPool isn't lucrative let alone ÜberX. If Über Pax the world over aren't yet informed of the life of a starving über driver then by golly everyone must be too afraid to complain.


Pet Peeve is people that make world less good place to live by mistreating others. I think this is a case of that.

Although treating pax poorly does raise awareness of how poorly we are compensated. So maybe we get less disrespect and more tips?

Rewarded for bad behavior which is Uber's fault. Pax fault for trying to save money, who doesn't. & drivers fault for choosing to drive for such low compensation.


----------



## Geno71

Wardell Curry said:


> I had a similar experience with a pax who refused to cancel until I got to my house 15 miles away from their location. She was charged the fee. Her problem. I warned her what would happen if she didn't cancel. Im a crook too, apparently. Oh well.


Are you not? If you accepted her request and didn't want to pick her up, why didn't you just cancel yourself? What is your justification? Let's hear it...


----------



## jfinks

painfreepc said:


> So if I make Uber request from my home I'm supposed to sit there and stare at the app to figure out if you're going to make a U-turn and go back the other way how long would you suggest I sit there and stare at my Uber app,
> 
> I have been driving uber for nearly two and a half years, I have been on this Fourm a little longer than that,
> 
> For the last few months I hardly Drive anymore I've only done maybe 3 pickups in the last 3 weeks, most of the time my girlfriend has my car.
> 
> I have been an uber Rider referral Advertiser for two years now as such I have lots of free trip,
> 
> I personally use Uber 10 plus times per week, and I can tell you there's a lot of dumb ass drivers..
> 
> Drivers who are too stupid to even use the navigation map,
> 
> I have had Drivers not answer the phone, not respond to text, go to my back gate of my apartment which is been locked for 10 years now and then cancel after five minutes and I clearly have no way to get to them,
> 
> If I was CEO of uber and decided to raise fares the first thing I would do is clean house of all dumbass drivers..


The Uber Nav map does suck and updates position way too slowly. I try to use it more and more, mainly on pickups. But google maps is much better when a pax is in car.


----------



## Adieu

Cancels are the ONLY thing you can get deactivated for easily these days



fisma028 said:


> What are you talking about dude? I'm not some clueless rider. I'm a driver with over 1000 trips completed. No one will ever get deactivated over cancellation rates. Ever. And thats totally besides the point. Cancellation rate was the last thing on the driver's mind. He just wanted to jerk around the passenger and collect the fee. He could have easily texted him asking the passenger to cancel because he wouldnt be able to make it in time.
> 
> I've taken uber's as a passenger and sometimes you are in a big hurry to get somewhere. But you don't know whether you should cancel the ride that is taking too long, or whether you should just wait (in your mind your thinking, "what if i cancel, and the next ride still takes long. Im running short on time")
> 
> I hate uber as much as the next driver. It is a pretty evil company. But the passenger sounded like a decent guy who was trying to engage the driver and didnt deserve to get jerked around for no reason.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Geno71 said:


> Are you not? If you accepted her request and didn't want to pick her up, why didn't you just cancel yourself? What is your justification? Let's hear it...


Check out my thread on this. I explained it already. https://uberpeople.net/threads/dumb...got-the-fee-anyway.154096/page-3#post-2306856


----------



## Back it up Uber

Wardell Curry said:


> If you saw the time to arrive increasing instead of decreasing a red flag should go up that my driver is not coming. If you are notified that the driver is there but you do not see his car, a red flag goes up that maybe he is trying to collect a cancel fee after 5 minutes without showing up. There are many ways a pax can protect themselves from being duped. As the great super smash bros character " Ike "once said, you'll get no sympathy from me.
> 
> I had a similar experience with a pax who refused to cancel until I got to my house 15 miles away from their location. She was charged the fee. Her problem. I warned her what would happen if she didn't cancel. Im a crook too, apparently. Oh well.


Lol yes, you are a crook. Not exactly sure how you guys get away with it (highly doubt you do) because the one time a driver did it to me, all I did was contact Uber and didn't get charged. I'm sure Uber took it away from the driver.

Had a pax today that told me it happened to her right before I picked her up. Told her what to do and by the end of the trip she got reimbursed.

Just like all the other things Uber took because of drivers abusing it, this will be next.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

Back it up Uber said:


> Lol yes, you are a crook. Not exactly sure how you guys get away with it (highly doubt you do) because the one time a driver did it to me, all I did was contact Uber and didn't get charged. I'm sure Uber took it away from the driver.
> 
> Had a pax today that told me it happened to her right before I picked her up. Told her what to do and by the end of the trip she got reimbursed.
> 
> Just like all the other things Uber took because of drivers abusing it, this will be next.


Most of the time uber eats the refund.


----------



## Adieu

Paxholes are your enemy. CHARGE EM~!!!


----------



## Joe551

Adieu said:


> Paxholes are your enemy. CHARGE EM~!!!


Uber clearly needs to improve their driver screening process


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

Joe551 said:


> Uber clearly needs to improve their driver screening process


I know they need to remove these anti capitalists like you......


----------



## Joe551

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> I know they need to remove these anti capitalists like you......


ROTFLMFAO


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

I get so tired of reading about how Uber drivers ripped off Uber and/or their riders that it gets a bit sickening. Drivers try to hide behind the fact that they have a lot of rides or the pax was asking for it or Uber should not have any of these options available. These are all completely without merit and simply crutches the driver is trying to use to justify the inappropriate actions they just performed and are here to brag about.
Hello! Uber! These are the drivers you need to get off the system!


----------



## POOLKiller

All pings accepted. No pools are picked up.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Hello! Uber! These are the drivers you need to get off the system!


Nobody likes a rat.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

POOLKiller said:


> All pings accepted. No pools are picked up.
> 
> Nobody likes a rat.


Accepting pools is a great way to pad your total from uber. Every pax you accept then no show is another 4 bucks for 2 minutes of my time.


----------



## Geno71

Basically their only lines of defense are either "it's all Uber's fault" or "pax deserve it". All it takes is some integrity and balls to act like a man, and fix a mistake you made, not blame it on anyone else. A cancelation won't hurt a driver unless he/she does shady crap all the time. I guess we know now what a bunch of you are. Pathetic.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

POOLKiller said:


> All pings accepted. No pools are picked up.
> 
> Nobody likes a rat.


I like your style.



Geno71 said:


> Basically their only lines of defense are either "it's all Uber's fault" or "pax deserve it". All it takes is some integrity and balls to act like a man, and fix a mistake you made, not blame it on anyone else. A cancelation won't hurt a driver unless he/she does shady crap all the time. I guess we know now what a bunch of you are. Pathetic.


All cancels hurt drivers. I just save all mine for either no shows while waiting for surge. Or for high surge rides and when I get shortys. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Geno71

They do, as they do riders, in case you guys don't know. Not saying drivers should always cancel, but in a scenario posted by on of this thread, if he accidently accepted a request he didn't want to do, he should have just canceled, instead he played games with the rider and wasted his time and money, then came in here to brag about it. What a joke. Where are you Shangsta anyway, want to explain your real reasons? Are you enjoying that $3 you traded your integrity for?


----------



## JPthedriver

Umm..Uber clearly needs to improve EVERYTHING!



Joe551 said:


> Uber clearly needs to improve their driver screening process


Maybe if it happens again to him he might put on his thinking cap and realize we hate Pool lmao. Maybe he'll realize $0.60/mile just isn't that fun of a way to spend our time. Then again maybe they'll never realize this.

You said he could of canceled at no cost to him? Yeah...the cost is having another cancel on your record as well as missing out on a potential Über X ping. I think they should assign drivers like you who enjoy Pool to do Pool full time so we don't have to hehehe.



fisma028 said:


> lol thats mean
> why didn't you just cancel it for the guy?
> He doesn't know whats going on with the driver (eg if hes dropping off another passenger) so hes communicating to find out whats going on.
> 
> This is the like the driver version of the obnoxious passengers who order an uber and dont bother putting the correct address, then dont pick up their phone and leave you pissed off.
> 
> You accepted the pool "accidentally". You couldnt have easily just immediately canceled it at no cost to you. You just stole money/time from that guy for no reason.


Is there really such a thing as feeling bad for the pax at this point? Lmao



Joe551 said:


> You Sir are a low life ! Where is your honor ? If you accept a ping accidently our not FINISH the job ! I feel bad for the next few drivers that pick this guy up,they all will be 1 stared thanks to you


----------



## Adieu

Joe551 said:


> Uber clearly needs to improve their driver screening process


I mostly do Lyft


----------



## OneUberXDriver

dirtylee said:


> Get rid of pool, raise the rates & no more up front skimming. Simple as that.


For real


----------



## Matt moraes

fisma028 said:


> lol thats mean
> why didn't you just cancel it for the guy?
> He doesn't know whats going on with the driver (eg if hes dropping off another passenger) so hes communicating to find out whats going on.
> 
> This is the like the driver version of the obnoxious passengers who order an uber and dont bother putting the correct address, then dont pick up their phone and leave you pissed off.
> 
> You accepted the pool "accidentally". You couldnt have easily just immediately canceled it at no cost to you. You just stole money/time from that guy for no reason.


It happens, I was at the airport once checking my ratings and looking at the map and all of the sudden I accept a ping in less than a second and guess what? It wasn't an airport ride so I cancelled right away. Funny thing is that I didn't lose my spot in the queue and got another one a few minutes later.


----------



## bmore4now

Matt moraes said:


> It happens, I was at the airport once checking my ratings and looking at the map and all of the sudden I accept a ping in less than a second and guess what? It wasn't an airport ride so I cancelled right away. Funny thing is that I didn't lose my spot in the queue and got another one a few minutes later.


At least you noticed your mistake and cancelled right away. He scammed the pax for no good reason.


----------



## UberGeo

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


Don't blame you. Fuber was going to charge pax 2x what you would have made. So pax called and finally CANCELED. If they want credit then they will contact uber.

Also, you said it was an accident. After a long day, we don't always make the right decisions when you want to just go home.


----------



## Back it up Uber

Matt moraes said:


> It happens, I was at the airport once checking my ratings and looking at the map and all of the sudden I accept a ping in less than a second and guess what? It wasn't an airport ride so I cancelled right away. Funny thing is that I didn't lose my spot in the queue and got another one a few minutes later.


Yeah, you cancelled once you made the mistake. Not the same thing as the OP.


----------



## Dug_M

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


Just an observation, did anyone notice that the original poster (Shangsta) never responded and let everyone else argue this point with a 6 page thread?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Dude is cracking up eating popcorn



PrestonT said:


> If you are worried about your cancellation rate, then don't accept Pool rides in the first place. It isn't rocket surgery. Unless you churn customers for the cancellation rate, you have plenty of cancellations to play with so you can cancel out of the few Pool pings you accidentally accept.


It sure isn't. Don't think they operate on rockets.


----------



## Geno71

Dug_M said:


> Just an observation, did anyone notice that the original poster (Shangsta) never responded and let everyone else argue this point with a 6 page thread?


Sure did, which is [email protected] must be too ashamed to say something else, he's posting in other threads, so he's around.



JPthedriver said:


> Yeah...the cost is having another cancel on your record as well as missing out on a potential Über X ping.


Hm, not sure I follow your logic. How can having a pending pick up sitting on your phone and waiting for a rider to cancel help anyone get a potential Uber X ping? It anything it the opposite, by relying on riders to cancel requests when drivers don't want to pick them up, those drivers might be missing out on better requests.


----------



## Matt moraes

bmore4now said:


> At least you noticed your mistake and cancelled right away. He scammed the pax for no good reason.


Yeah, I don't think they'll fire you for cancellation rate, I've had a 32% and never got a msg or email from them.


----------



## PrestonT

Geno71 said:


> Sure did, which is [email protected] must be too ashamed to say something else, he's posting in other threads, so he's around.
> 
> Hm, not sure I follow your logic. How can having a pending pick up sitting on your phone and waiting for a rider to cancel help anyone get a potential Uber X ping? It anything it the opposite, by relying on riders to cancel requests when drivers don't want to pick them up, those drivers might be missing out on better requests.


I tried to wait out a Lyft pax one night when I asked her to cancel because police had all entries to her location blocked off (for a massive concert egress). Finally after 3 hours I started and ended her ride so I could clear the app.


----------



## bmore4now

PrestonT said:


> I tried to wait out a Lyft pax one night when I asked her to cancel because police had all entries to her location blocked off (for a massive concert egress). Finally after 3 hours I started and ended her ride so I could clear the app.


Did that result in a cancellation fee paid to you?


----------



## PrestonT

bmore4now said:


> Did that result in a cancellation fee paid to you?


It resulted in a min fare that I expected her to contest (and would have been fine with it), and she never did.

She had no control over my inability to get to her. I don't fault her for anything except not cancelling me. I was new and paranoid about cancel rate when this happened. Knowing what I know now, I would just cancel her at the get-go.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

I'm all for screwing over garbage pax, but this was a complete dick move. People talk about being bigger than Uber, then suddenly get shook over their cancellation rate? 

My acceptance rate is 40% and at one point cancellation was as high as 18%. At nearly 1500 trips I'm interested in my time not being wasted more than wasting someone else's. Don't stoop to the pax's level.


----------



## uberchimp

requesting pool is an automatic ******bag move...
....most if not all pooers are scum, they all tend to have very similar scum attitudes, they all request only poo regularly, so they deserve to be late, not picked up or whatever luck awaits them....
If pool riders dont understand the degree of the ******eeneess of requesting pool, they deserve to be left in the skid row and charged a late fee.

so, ******poooss should always expect ruff rides if the driver shows, expect to be late, expect to seat on a pile of shit from time to time, and even dropped off couple blocks away from their destination.

if a ******poo asks for water, they should be sprayed with a 6 month old, overused doichejuice


----------



## Talcire

fisma028 said:


> With what? Cancellation rate? Lol give me a break dude. I can understand if your hestitant to cancel because a second uber pool got auto added to your que and your going home and you have very high cancellation rate and your worried you'll get timed out next time your online.
> 
> But when you "accidentally accept" a ping, you cancel it if you dont want the ride. You don't drive in the opposite direction and jerk around the guy who ordered the uber and is trying to communicate with you.
> 
> I'm not a "my team, right or wrong" kind of guy. Theres nothing funny/cool about treating the passenger like that. When i'm driving I get angry when passengers are inconsiderate and try to take advantage of me. I try not to avoid doing the same thing to them.
> 
> Accept a ping, ignore passenger communications, put your phone on airplane, drive away, waste their time/money and then collect a cancellation fee. Then come brag about it.


*you're


----------



## UberDez

What you did was kinda messed up , if you accidentally accept then cancel and move on . You ripped the guy off of $5 for what $3.75-$4

You're only going to get deactivated after probably a dozen warning emails about cancellation rate .

Pax sometimes don't know that they have 5 minutes to cancel without fee, I have had drivers do this same thing before where they drive away (mostly when I take a lyft and I'm not going very far what they don't realize is that I'm actually a good tipper so their loss) I always cancel if after 3 or 4 minutes they're not driving towards me

Also people trying to save a couple bucks by taking a service that is offered by Uber are not scum , they're just being thrifty and staying within their budget . The product/service is offered if you accept it take it or opt out of pool. I personally won't take pool as a Pax or Driver but I don't look down on anyone that does use it


----------



## spbnda2

Every time an Uber driver ignores me, I write down his name and license plate number. Then, I make a huge fuss with Uber support.

Unfailingly, I end up with a lot of Uber credit and promises that they will punish the driver. Not sure if they ever follow through.

Yes, it's a lot of work, but I'm happy to know that bad drivers get punished. And it's cool to get Uber credit for 1 or 2 free rides.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

spbnda2 said:


> Every time an Uber driver ignores me, I write down his name and license plate number. Then, I make a huge fuss with Uber support.
> 
> Unfailingly, I end up with a lot of Uber credit and promises that they will punish the driver. Not sure if they ever follow through.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of work, but I'm happy to know that bad drivers get punished. And it's cool to get Uber credit for 1 or 2 free rides.


Thats a nice way to live your life. I can promise you that Uber will cancel your account if you keep that up. I dont know what "ignores" me means..you mean cancel? Personally I think your story is BS..so post a few of your supposed responses and credits.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

spbnda2 said:


> Every time an Uber driver ignores me, I write down his name and license plate number. Then, I make a huge fuss with Uber support.
> 
> Unfailingly, I end up with a lot of Uber credit and promises that they will punish the driver. Not sure if they ever follow through.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of work, but I'm happy to know that bad drivers get punished. And it's cool to get Uber credit for 1 or 2 free rides.


Good for you, we certainly don't care. It would however be nice if you would publish your name and pickup address so we can be sure to not pick you up so you can get even more free rides. Wouldn't want your cheap entitled self to run out of free rides.


----------



## Uberfunitis

spbnda2 said:


> Every time an Uber driver ignores me, I write down his name and license plate number. Then, I make a huge fuss with Uber support.
> 
> Unfailingly, I end up with a lot of Uber credit and promises that they will punish the driver. Not sure if they ever follow through.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of work, but I'm happy to know that bad drivers get punished. And it's cool to get Uber credit for 1 or 2 free rides.


I do the same thing if the driver is driving away I document it and report it the same for the driver who refuses to cancel for whatever reason they do not want to complete the trip. Never had a problem getting my money back plus some for the trouble.


----------



## delock51

Well you can tell just how much of passengers these people actually are. They're under the impression that they email us or we get in trouble. No , they just give you free ride so you shut up and go on with your day while we keep driving. Easier to just pay you off then go through a process of investigating just to penalize a driver


----------



## UberGeo

spbnda2 said:


> Every time an Uber driver ignores me, I write down his name and license plate number. Then, I make a huge fuss with Uber support.
> 
> Unfailingly, I end up with a lot of Uber credit and promises that they will punish the driver. Not sure if they ever follow through.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of work, but I'm happy to know that bad drivers get punished. And it's cool to get Uber credit for 1 or 2 free rides.


I do the same for riders... If they are late, if they call with an attitude before I pick them up, if they make a mess, of they have kids with no car seat, if the smell, if they are loud, if they fight with each other, if the speak only negative about Uber or Lyft


----------



## Uberfunitis

delock51 said:


> Well you can tell just how much of passengers these people actually are. They're under the impression that they email us or we get in trouble. No , they just give you free ride so you shut up and go on with your day while we keep driving. Easier to just pay you off then go through a process of investigating just to penalize a driver


As long as it is not costing me money I don't care what they do with the driver as a result of such actions.


----------



## phillipzx3

Shangsta said:


> On my way home I accidently accepted a stool ride this weekend, pax called me 10 times as I drove away from him.
> 
> After he didnt give up following 25 minutes I Hit airplane mode on my phone and when I came back on I had a cancel fee
> 
> View attachment 109919
> 
> 
> Ironically it was a 1.3 mile ride. Made more from his cancel fee, then his trip would have paid


How nice of you to act like the cab drivers who were told how terrible they were for not showing up, or refused to service the order because it didn't pay enough. Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## ColdRider

Prick move


----------



## Julescase

roadman said:


> it is far more serious then a timeout. we are threatened with permanent deactivation for high cancellation rate. Other drivers have stated they have been deactivated for 27% cancellation rate.


My cancellation rate is around 45% and I've never been threatened with cancellation; just let Uber know the reason (accidental acceptance, felt unsafe in neighborhood, got lost, too many passengers, etc.)

Granted, as a woman maybe I'm cut more slack, but Uber cannot debate your comfort level on any job.


----------



## Julescase

kenny Roge said:


> i have a 26 % cancellation rate and I am ok.. it was as high once as 43%


Mine's higher than 40% and I'm fine - I just don't put up with any bullsh*t from pax and I also don't drive up into the mountains to pick up a pax than just wants a ride to the bottom of the mountain. F*ck that noise. And I'm not going to risk a ticket or accident to pick up an idiot pax waiting in a "no stopping" zone or bus lane. The list goes on and on, suffice it to say if I'm not comfortable for whatever reason, I'm gonna cancel. Occasionally I'll send Uber a message to explain or give additional details, they write back their template response and we all go on with our lives.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Julescase said:


> My cancellation rate is around 45% and I've never been threatened with cancellation; just let Uber know the reason (accidental acceptance, felt unsafe in neighborhood, got lost, too many passengers, etc.)
> 
> Granted, as a woman maybe I'm cut more slack, but Uber cannot debate your comfort level on any job.





Julescase said:


> Mine's higher than 40% and I'm fine - I just don't put up with any bullsh*t from pax and I also don't drive up into the mountains to pick up a pax than just wants a ride to the bottom of the mountain. F*ck that noise. And I'm not going to risk a ticket or accident to pick up an idiot pax waiting in a "no stopping" zone or bus lane. The list goes on and on, suffice it to say if I'm not comfortable for whatever reason, I'm gonna cancel. Occasionally I'll send Uber a message to explain or give additional details, they write back their template response and we all go on with our lives.


A fearless woman, I like it!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Julescase said:


> My cancellation rate is around 45% and I've never been threatened with cancellation; just let Uber know the reason (accidental acceptance, felt unsafe in neighborhood, got lost, too many passengers, etc.)
> 
> Granted, as a woman maybe I'm cut more slack, but Uber cannot debate your comfort level on any job.


You sound like the soup nazi of uber! But if it works for you all the power to you. Didn't know you could get away with a cancel rate that high.


----------



## noob2ub_er

OP is an ass.


----------



## Vanquisher

Drivers please learn to cancel themselves. asking pax to cancel pisses them off and create more issues for your next driver or ride, as they got charge cancellation fees most of the time and then they have to fight with Uber to get it refunded.


----------



## UberBastid

The only 'complaint' I got from Uber (and the first one in over a year) was a message I got from them when I declined three rides in a row. They were all over 20 minutes away, all different riders, during a surge and outside the surge zone. I didn't use the 'no thanks' button, I just let them expire.
Got a message that "it seems that you have missed several pings in a row. Do you want to stay active?" then a "yes" and "no" button.
I hit yes, and was timed out for about ten minutes. Then, because there was one less car I guess, got a ping for a surge that right around the corner and way more of a surge than what I left. All happened within the time it would have taken for me to get to that 20 minutes ride and give a three block ride to the laundromat.


----------



## Jcewr17

You my friend is a damn thief. I hate drivers like you. I'm a driver myself but you're one of the drivers the pax are complaining about every single ****ing day I drive. You're the reason why some drivers get 1 starred for no reason and you're the reason why drivers got a bad rep. I advice you contact uber and ask them to deactivate your stealing ass.



Julescase said:


> Mine's higher than 40% and I'm fine - I just don't put up with any bullsh*t from pax and I also don't drive up into the mountains to pick up a pax than just wants a ride to the bottom of the mountain. F*ck that noise. And I'm not going to risk a ticket or accident to pick up an idiot pax waiting in a "no stopping" zone or bus lane. The list goes on and on, suffice it to say if I'm not comfortable for whatever reason, I'm gonna cancel. Occasionally I'll send Uber a message to explain or give additional details, they write back their template response and we all go on with our lives.


Holy crap you cancel almost half of the request you accept?


----------



## Jcewr17

delock51 said:


> Lol this guy is insane. He thinks the drivers are the thief lmfao


Did you even read the post? He accidentally pressed it. So who's fault was it that the ride was accepted? HIS. Knowing this, he still proceeded to drive the opposite direction and expected the rider to cancel. (Charging the passenger the cancellation fee for not even making any effort whatsoever to fix his newbie mistake). The passenger has no way to know if the driver accidentally accepted it or if the driver already drove 10 hrs and tired. What do you call that? Theft. Dumbass kid laughing without making a point. If you're tired and planning to head home, either set your DF to that direction or go offline simple as that. SMH


----------



## Jcewr17

delock51 said:


> Seriously? That's what you got out of that? Do you even know what rideshare is? You ever heard of the companies Uber or Lyft? You must have started like a week ago or your heads so far up you --- that while it seems the intention of where your coming from is good, your blinded on what your defending. I happily accept certain rides and sometimes don't even show up just to get them to cancel so my acceptance rate stays up or so my cancellation rate doesn't go down. What do you expect? The company wants you to keep accepting rides and keep those cancels down or you're out. Also what do you call a company that makes you use your own vehicle in order to generate income while eating at your vehicle which they will not compensate later? I implore you to do some more research on the company as you apparently just started driving for, so you don't look/sound like a moron here calling drivers theives when you obviously don't know how the company your driving for truly operates. That is indeed funny. Do some research on Newtons third law, then you may get back to us. ..... no but on a serious note, get your priorities straight.


Aw man, you're a whole new level of stupid. You don't get what I'm trying to say because you're too scared of getting booted by Uber so you resort to doing stupid things like what you just mentioned. Know where to drive, use the damn filters they give you 6. Drive smart and know how to avoid certain rides without happily accepting rides and not showing up. You sound so dumb. I been driving for awhile with thousands of rides and I didn't need to do any of that. 4.96 rating, never got a cancellation warning and I don't discriminate. Drive smart and stop complaining too much about who you drive for, if you don't like it, quit. Doing rideshare is like having a business, your car, the depreciation of it and whatever expense that comes with it is your investment. If you don't like the system then stop driving for them it's as simple as that.


----------



## sd1303

I'm with the pax on this one. If you were stupid enough to accept the ride, either take the cancel or do the f'ing ride... and pay more attention.

I know... too much to ask... poor driver... Uber is evil... pax are evil... blah blah blah.


----------



## Jcewr17

sd1303 said:


> I'm with the pax on this one. If you were stupid enough to accept the ride, either take the cancel or do the f'ing ride... and pay more attention.
> 
> I know... too much to ask... poor driver... Uber is evil... pax are evil... blah blah blah.


Thank you. Someone who makes sense.



delock51 said:


> Look man it's cute and all that you're trying to sound like you know what you're talking about but when you have 7000 rides under your belt please let us know so you can catch up to the movement of people trying to implement changes. It's because drivers everywhere collectively didn't put up with certain crap that these companies even begun implementing all these cool features and changes you now have because of them. You're welcome. And you're not the first kid to come up with that mediocre response of "if you don't like it stop driving."The world doesn't work like that and change doesn't occur by just bending over and taking. Don't like that drivers are trying to respect themselves? blind your eyes from the truth further or ask them directly why they don't value everybody's time so that everybody can comply and pick up everybody, but you don't seem to be there in your head yet. So other than, that step out of our way .Hope you catch up to the reality of things


"Step out of our way." You're in no position to say that to anybody and to speak for all the drivers if your whole mindset is about Uber bending you over and getting screwed all the time and taking it out on passengers who don't even have a clue of how Uber treats us or how they operate. Seems to me that you're the one not in your head with all the negativity about the very thing that you do for a living. I know exactly how you feel but I will not tolerate drivers like you who's out there picking up people and thinking that you can get even by the way you feel about Uber by scheming them. Lets say your family member had a flight in a couple of hours and requested an Uber ride . Driver accidentally accepted and say **** it, uber is not paying me enough so it doesn't even matter I'll leave this passenger hanging and just wait til he cancels so I can still collect I'm tired of this BS. Would you be happy and tell your fam oh don't be mad he has a very good reason to do that but you wouldn't understand since you don't drive for uber? No. I work in healthcare, I hate the management and the people who runs my company but I wouldn't take my anger out on my patients because they're there to be taken care of. Still don't see the picture? I really think you should quit driving kid.


----------



## sd1303

delock51 said:


> Whatever floats your boat kid. I'm not into anal or being &%[email protected]!*ed like that you are more than welcome to take the loss as other drivers that just comply like other sheep. It's appreciated actually, while I am one starting half the city for wasting my time on $.60 trips, you're happily taking the loss and taking them across the block and that's appreciative you. Somebody has to make money collectively by actually Generating income.


Nobody's saying to take a loss. If you accidentally accept a trip that you don't want, don't make it the passenger's problem. Cancel it on the driver side, and pay more attention.


----------



## sd1303

delock51 said:


> Will you personally get me reactivate it when I get deactivated for canceling on a person I accidentally accepted? Are you going to personally go into the office and represent me and go to the back-and-forth emails after they actually can't help you in the office to get me back on the platform? Are you going to do anything to maintain a loyal driver who's tired of being screwed over at a loss just to stay on the platform so he can take the trips that I actually do value the time enough to pay for the car, food and other bills? No right? I'm good with the company cleaning up it's self created masochistic shit. But your input is appreciated...


You make a great victim. My heart breaks for you. The world must owe you so much.

If you cancel so many rides that one more is going to make Uber deactivate you, then do the ride and eat the shit sandwich. If you're going to jerk passengers around and cause them to get cancel fees that they don't deserve, then maybe Uber is right to deactivate you.


----------



## sd1303

delock51 said:


> Why because I'm being paid $.60 per short ride and I give them $.60 service?


No, because you accepted the $.60 ride and now you're suddenly the victim.


----------



## dirtylee

OMG LOCK THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## sd1303

dirtylee said:


> OMG LOCK THIS THREAD!!!


Really, dude? Nobody's making you read it. If you're done with following the conversation, go up and click "Unwatch thread." Or does that put you out as well?


----------



## Aerodrifting

I am an Uber driver, and I always take the driver's side. 
But I have to say you are one ****ed up guy and people are more ****ed up if they support you.


----------



## Jcewr17

delock51 said:


> Whatever floats your boat kid. I'm not into anal or being &%[email protected]!*ed like that you are more than welcome to take the loss as other drivers that just comply like other sheep. It's appreciated actually, while I am one starting half the city for wasting my time on $.60 trips, you're happily taking the loss and taking them across the block and that's appreciative you. Somebody has to make money collectively by actually Generating income.


Lol see this is how you prove that you're stupid. Way out of topic now bro. Still crying about $.60 cent trips you do yet you still driving. We all know it's not going up .if anything it's going down from here. Stop complaining like a *****. Get a real job and stop doing it full time if you're smart enough to understand that no REAL money can be made with uber even after doing the 7000 rides you're bragging about. I don't need to drive 7000 times to understand that Uber is ****ing all of us in the ass. But I know that I wouldn't give up my full time job to drive full time for uber. The point here is we don't need to "game the system" this way. Read the guy's post. The passenger was courteous and professional enough to not curse at him after doing that. Not all pax are assholes, asshole.


----------



## delock51

Jcewr17 said:


> Lol see this is how you prove that you're stupid. Way out of topic now bro. Still crying about $.60 cent trips you do yet you still driving. We all know it's not going up .if anything it's going down from here. Stop complaining like a *****. Get a real job and stop doing it full time if you're smart enough to understand that no REAL money can be made with uber even after doing the 7000 rides you're bragging about. I don't need to drive 7000 times to understand that Uber is &%[email protected]!*ing all of us in the ass. But I know that I wouldn't give up my full time job to drive full time for uber. The point here is we don't need to "game the system" this way. Read the guy's post. The passenger was courteous and professional enough to not curse at him after doing that. Not all pax are assholes, asshole.


Cool you win


----------



## sd1303

delock51 said:


> I really don't feel like the victim for $.60. It's fun to have fun with people when I'm being valued at $.60. I give then exactly that $.60 type service/reaction/response. It's still cool that you go beyond your immediate duties when you're not even being valued as such. But it's also just too much fun. The other day a person had a multiple stop and they told me it might be 5 to 10 minutes which would have kept me at $.10 a minute waiting there while I was losing other potential better value trips. I didn't respond whether I would wait or not I thought my silence said it all. She went in and they ended both stops and got paid the usual rip off of less than a dollar. But because I did such a thing I then found myself in another string/ of rides at $15 all because I didn't let somebody reduce my time in value to less than a dollar for &%[email protected]!*ing 30 minutes to stop somewhere on the way home. The more I one star people , The longer my rides have proven to be. The more trips I don't accept that are 8 miles away/10 minutes just so I can break even to find out they're going across the block , the longer passengers have to wait and the happier other drivers that are willing to drive the 20 minutes for the less than a dollar fare are . The Algorithm system recognizes this in one way or another. And then change follows. I'm good with not swallowing what I've been given while still trying to improve the basic principle of it all. In the end you will enjoy everything I'm ( drivers everywhere ) trying to fight for and you won't even question it or have the basic concept with your mentality to question why the change took place in the first place. So cheers. Whatever to each his own


Paragraphs are your friend.

I've never said that you should accept bad trips. That's a straw man argument that you've made a couple times.

We're talking about accepting a trip, and then asking/telling a passenger to cancel, which in the OP's case resulted in an unwarranted cancel fee.

If jerking passengers around or playing stupid games with them is your idea of "fighting for us," you can stop. Act like a responsible adult. If you accept a trip, own it. If a passenger asks you to do something that you can't/don't want to do, then man-up and be straight with them.

I don't want to be the one to have to listen to a pax vent about some stupid game you played. And while many of the people you're jerking around may, in fact, suck... some of them are decent people. Those decent people have limited sh!ts to give about any issues Uber drivers might be fighting for. If you jerk them around, they'll eventually join the ranks of the rest of the asshole pax.


----------



## u-Boat

Everyone realizes what we're talking about in this thread right? Not Black. Not Select. Not XL. Hell, not even X. We talkin' bout Pool man!


----------



## delock51

u-Boat said:


> View attachment 158597
> Everyone realizes what we're talking about in this thread right? Not Black. Not Select. Not XL. Hell, not even X. We talkin' bout Pool man!


 But but but.... morals


----------



## sd1303

delock51 said:


> But but but.... morals


It's a high bar, I know...


----------



## u-Boat

delock51 said:


> But but but.... morals


Unfortunately, morals don't pay da billz! 
(Pool, stars, badges and rider compliments don't pay 'em either)


----------



## sd1303

u-Boat said:


> Unfortunately, morals don't pay da billz!
> (Pool, stars, badges and rider compliments don't pay 'em either)


Right... 'cause it's one or the other...


----------



## u-Boat

sd1303 said:


> Right... 'cause it's one or the other...


Yep. In fact its a driver's moral obligation to actively sabotage the bane of the transportation industry. If X is a race to the bottom then Pool is a sprint to the finish. We talkin bout Pool man!


----------



## sd1303

u-Boat said:


> Yep. In fact its a driver's moral obligation to actively sabotage the bane of the transportation industry. If X is a race to the bottom then Pool is the sprint finish. We talkin bout Pool man!


Most people choose not to shit where they eat. Plenty of ways to sink Pool without being an asshole. If you act like a jerk, expect to be treated like a jerk.


----------



## Jcewr17

sd1303 said:


> Most people choose not to shit where they eat. Plenty of ways to sink Pool without being an asshole. If you act like a jerk, expect to be treated like a jerk.


Amen.


----------



## u-Boat

sd1303 said:


> Most people choose not to shit where they eat. Plenty of ways to sink Pool without being an asshole. If you act like a jerk, expect to be treated like a jerk.


LMAO. uBer Pool is an outhouse not a dinner table. Supporting Pool is the very definition of shitting where you eat.


----------



## sd1303

u-Boat said:


> LMAO. uBer Pool is an outhouse not a dinner table. Supporting Pool is the very definition of shitting where you eat.


Uber's not going to care much if they've decided that you've mistreated your last passenger.

If you're going to take the ride, act like a decent human being. I know it's asking a lot...


----------



## u-Boat

sd1303 said:


> Uber's not going to care much if they've decided that you've mistreated your last passenger.
> 
> If you're going to take the ride, act like a decent human being. I know it's asking a lot...


I'm confused. uBer is NOT going to care much? I would think they would care a great deal if a driver mistreated a passenger.

Drivers have every right to accept and cancel a ride if he or she so chooses. Riders cancel for no reason all the time. Why should it be any different the other way around?


----------



## sd1303

u-Boat said:


> I'm confused. uBer is NOT going to care much? I would think they would care a great deal if a driver mistreated a passenger.
> 
> Drivers have every right to accept and cancel a ride if he or she so chooses. Riders cancel for no reason all the time. Why should it be any different the other way around?


Uber is not going to care much [that it's Pool]...

Are you actually following the thread? We're discussing a Pool that the driver accepted, decided that he didn't want, refused to cancel, and then collected a cancel fee when the pax eventually gave up on him. Accept/don't accept/cancel as much as you want... don't jerk the pax around though. Even if you don't think they are paying enough, they're still trying to get somewhere.


----------



## u-Boat

sd1303 said:


> Uber is not going to care much [that it's Pool]... Are you actually following the thread? We're discussing a Pool that the driver accepted, decided that he didn't want, refused to cancel, and then collected a cancel fee when the pax eventually gave up on him. Accept/don't accept/cancel as much as you want... don't jerk the pax around though. Even if you don't think they are paying enough, they're still trying to get somewhere.


Yes I've been following the thread since it was posted. He accidentally accepted a Pool request. He did not "decide" he didn't want it, he never wanted the ride in the first place... just like thousands of other drivers do not want Pool requests. Can drivers opt out of Pool requests? No, not without also opting out of X. It's BS. And we still talkin bout Pool man!


----------



## sd1303

u-Boat said:


> Yes I've been following the thread since it was posted. He accidentally accepted a Pool request. He did not "decide" he didn't want it, he never wanted the ride in the first place... just like thousands of other drivers do not want Pool requests. Can drivers opt out of Pool requests? No, not without also opting out of X. It's BS. And we still talkin bout Pool man!


Then cancel!


----------



## Uberfunitis

Nobody is forced to accept a pool trip, what is the issue? If you do not like doing pool trips than simply do not accept them.


----------



## Julescase

spbnda2 said:


> Every time an Uber driver ignores me, I write down his name and license plate number. Then, I make a huge fuss with Uber support.
> 
> Unfailingly, I end up with a lot of Uber credit and promises that they will punish the driver. Not sure if they ever follow through.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of work, but I'm happy to know that bad drivers get punished. And it's cool to get Uber credit for 1 or 2 free rides.


You are the EXACT type of pax I detest-(along with bottom of the barrel Pool Pax - truly the worst of the worst!) and I hope/try to avoid your kind at all costs. Probably make shit up just to get some Uber credit, so ****ing obnoxious and CHEAP. And, don't tell me&#8230; You never tip, and you *especially* don't tip after a long, traffic-filled, horrible ride that is about 2 miles long.ugh! Drivers should have a "Warning! Shitty Pax!" button on their screens to warn future drivers about you.



Uberfunitis said:


> Nobody is forced to accept a pool trip, what is the issue? If you do not like doing pool trips than simply do not accept them.


 Just the fact that pool rides exist is beyond frustrating, I mean, Uber is already one sixth the cost of a ****ing taxi, now you want to split that amount in half and get a ride for practically for ****ing free? Take the ****ing bus if you are so ****ing cheap that you can't pay for an UberX ride for gods sake. No one wants you, pool pax!


----------



## Uberfunitis

Julescase said:


> Just the fact that pool rides exist is beyond frustrating, I mean, Uber is already one sixth the cost of a &%[email protected]!*ing taxi, now you want to split that amount in half and get a ride for practically for &%[email protected]!*ing free? Take the &%[email protected]!*ing bus if you are so &%[email protected]!*ing cheap that you can't pay for an UberX ride for gods sake. No one wants you, pool pax!


Choice is hardly ever a bad thing and is not in the case of Pool either. Why pay more than you have to if pool meets or exceeds your needs as a passenger, it is not about ability to pay, but a lack of desire to pay more than required. If someone had a vehicle for sale that you wanted and they were offering it to you for 10K would you really argue with them and say that you want to pay 11K for it?


----------



## Julescase

Uberfunitis said:


> Choice is hardly ever a bad thing and is not in the case of Pool either. Why pay more than you have to if pool meets or exceeds your needs as a passenger, it is not about ability to pay, but a lack of desire to pay more than required. If someone had a vehicle for sale that you wanted and they were offering it to you for 10K would you really argue with them and say that you want to pay 11K for it?


Have you driven a pool ride? It's essentially the driver paying for the pleasure of doing at least twice the amount of work for less than half the money, and you're guaranteed to get two shit ratings after doing double the work because everyone on pool rides is miserable as ****. Cheap and broke and gross - take the ****ing BUS if you can't afford the already dirt-cheap X ride. Jesus, when will drivers learn that if they STOP driving pools, STOP ACCEPTING POOL PINGS, and no one ever accepts them, eventually pax will learn they have no choice but to order an "X" ride, which is still dirt cheap.

Pools are the lowest scum, bottom of the barrel shitty pax on earth and I refuse to let those assholes in my car. Walk your cheap asses to your destination- have some respect for yourself for goodness sake. Whoever thought of Pool needs their nuts and brains blended together and dumped in the toilet.

Until drivers learn not to accept those ridiculous ego crushing pathetic rides, Uber will keep offering them and cheap-ass bottom of the barrel, low-IQ, lazy ****ing pax will keep requesting them. And I'll keep ignoring the pings and silently cursing each and every pax who is requesting them.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> You sound like the soup nazi of uber! But if it works for you all the power to you. Didn't know you could get away with a cancel rate that high.


I write Uber when necessary- tell them the pax was waiting in a "no stopping at any time" zone, or on a busy intersection corner where there was no legal place to stop, etc... whatever the reason for canceling, I let them know. I'm not about to get hit by another car or get a $180 ticket just to make a $2.62 pax ride happy. No thanks!

I cancelled 2 rides this morning because both women, at two different times, waited in the most RIDICULOUS spot at an insane intersection on Sunset & Sweetzer, where not only should cars never STOP, but you can't even see more than 2 feet in front of you because of a 45 degree hill that is beyond dangerous just to drive on. I drove right by both of these dingdongs ( again, this was 2 separate, individual rides where the people waited at the same stupid intersection 2 hours apart). It's like people's common sense leaves their heads when waiting for Ubers. So effing dumb! I'm not one of those drivers who does everything their pax tells them, despite being absolutely illegal and illogical. Drivers need to THINK since their pax obviously don't.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Julescase said:


> Have you driven a pool ride?


Yes I have, I actually enjoy pool and find the pay out not all that bad Uber usually loses money because I stop new requests as soon as I get a pool trip.


----------



## Julescase

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I have, I actually enjoy pool and find the pay out not all that bad Uber usually looses money because I stop new requests as soon as I get a pool trip.


What do you mean you stop new trips? Like, you give the pool pax an UberX ride? If so, that's the worst thing you can do, why would you ever give someone who is a cheapskate a ride that they didn't pay for? If that's what you're doing, you're conditioning pax to be even more annoying & entitled than they already are.

Do you ever look at the fare details after you give a pool ride? The second pool passenger often pays less than $2.00 for their ****ing ride - are you kidding me? Screw that! I'm not carting their cheap mugs across the city for 2.00 bucks! Who is ok with that? It's insane. It pisses me off that pool exists- I cannot believe drivers actually accept pool rides while knowing how little both pax pay. It's insulting and CRAZY. No way, no how. Why should that second pax get what amounts to essentially a free ride? It blows my mind that drivers are ok with it, it's so so wrong in every way.

Just seeing the word "pool" on my phone makes me bristle. I seriously hate them with a passion.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Julescase said:


> What do you mean you stop new trips? Like, you give the pool pax an UberX ride? If so, that's the worst thing you can do, why would you ever give someone who is a cheapskate a ride that they didn't pay for? If that's what you're doing, you're conditioning pax to be even more annoying & entitled than they already are.
> 
> Do you ever look at the fare details after you give a pool ride? The second pool passenger often pays less than $2.00 for their &%[email protected]!*ing ride - are you kidding me? Screw that! I'm not carting their cheap mugs across the city for 2.00 bucks! Who is ok with that? It's insane. It pisses me off that pool exists- I cannot believe drivers actually accept pool rides while knowing how little both pax pay. It's insulting and CRAZY. No way, no how. Why should that second pax get what amounts to essentially a free ride? It blows my mind that drivers are ok with it, it's so so wrong in every way.
> 
> Just seeing the word "pool" on my phone makes me bristle. I seriously hate them with a passion.


I actually do stop further requests essentially giving them an x trip though they can not change their destination or have stop overs and only get two minutes to find their way to my vehicle. For me it works, if you don't like it than don't do it I don't mind pool in fact usually prefer them to x trips.


----------



## Julescase

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually do stop further requests essentially giving them an x trip though they can not change their destination or have stop overs and only get two minutes to find their way to my vehicle. For me it works, if you don't like it than don't do it I don't mind pool in fact usually prefer them to x trips.


So, you're giving cheap-ass pool passengers an X ride for next to nothing, and creating the monsters that everyone else has to deal with. Oy! I'm not sure who is worse, you or these heinous pax! Jesus, dude! You're literally making their entitlement grow in spades. That's a huge "**** you!" To other drivers. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Julescase said:


> So, you're giving cheap-ass pool passengers an X ride for next to nothing, and creating the monsters that everyone else has to deal with. Oy! I'm not sure who is worse, you or these heinous pax! Jesus, dude! You're literally making their entitlement grow in spades. That's a huge "&%[email protected]!* you!" To other drivers. Thanks a lot.


You are very welcome, I also like to ride as a pool passenger as well. Why pay more than you have to if offered for a lower price.


----------



## Aerodrifting

Julescase said:


> Have you driven a pool ride? It's essentially the driver paying for the pleasure of doing at least twice the amount of work for less than half the money, and you're guaranteed to get two shit ratings after doing double the work because everyone on pool rides is miserable as &%[email protected]!*. Cheap and broke and gross - take the &%[email protected]!*ing BUS if you can't afford the already dirt-cheap X ride. Jesus, when will drivers learn that if they STOP driving pools, STOP ACCEPTING POOL PINGS, and no one ever accepts them, eventually pax will learn they have no choice but to order an "X" ride, which is still dirt cheap.
> 
> Pools are the lowest scum, bottom of the barrel shitty pax on earth and I refuse to let those assholes in my car. Walk your cheap asses to your destination- have some respect for yourself for goodness sake. Whoever thought of Pool needs their nuts and brains blended together and dumped in the toilet.
> 
> Until drivers learn not to accept those ridiculous ego crushing pathetic rides, Uber will keep offering them and cheap-ass bottom of the barrel, low-IQ, lazy &%[email protected]!*ing pax will keep requesting them. And I'll keep ignoring the pings and silently cursing each and every pax who is requesting them.
> 
> I write Uber when necessary- tell them the pax was waiting in a "no stopping at any time" zone, or on a busy intersection corner where there was no legal place to stop, etc... whatever the reason for canceling, I let them know. I'm not about to get hit by another car or get a $180 ticket just to make a $2.62 pax ride happy. No thanks!
> 
> I cancelled 2 rides this morning because both women, at two different times, waited in the most RIDICULOUS spot at an insane intersection on Sunset & Sweetzer, where not only should cars never STOP, but you can't even see more than 2 feet in front of you because of a 45 degree hill that is beyond dangerous just to drive on. I drove right by both of these dingdongs ( again, this was 2 separate, individual rides where the people waited at the same stupid intersection 2 hours apart). It's like people's common sense leaves their heads when waiting for Ubers. So effing dumb! I'm not one of those drivers who does everything their pax tells them, despite being absolutely illegal and illogical. Drivers need to THINK since their pax obviously don't.


Is that passenger's fault? Are passengers educated that drivers are doing slave labor when they give pool rides? No, All they knew was pool ride is cheaper given by Uber's fare estimation. So why wouldn't they take pool ride? It's like you going to a super market and see two identical bottles of wine, One is $5, The other is $10, Which one would you take?

It's Uber's fault for pool to exist, But that does not give you the right to being a dick to the pax who requested pool.


----------



## Julescase

Aerodrifting said:


> Is that passenger's fault? Are passengers educated that drivers are doing slave labor when they give pool rides? No, All they knew was pool ride is cheaper given by Uber's fare estimation. So why wouldn't they take pool ride? It's like you going to a super market and see two identical bottle of wines, One is $5, The other is $10, Which one would you take?
> 
> It's Uber's fault for pool to exist, But that does not give you the right to being a &%[email protected]!* to the pax who requested pool.


Maybe I wasn't clear about all the reasons and ways Pool pax suck - pool passengers are ALWAYS miserable people- i'm not sure if it's inherently, or if it's because their squished like sardines, or if it's because they're broke or if it's because they end up taking a 50 min ride to get 1.5 miles because they were picked up first and dropped off last.... I just know I will never have one in my car again. And don't give me started on Tips, that's like a joke if you think your pool pax will tip.

Out of about 600 rides, I've received only two 3-star ratings. My 2 lowest ratings since starting. I always give the same stellar service: a safe, friendly ride, I'm easy-going but not a pushover, I know my city very well since I've lived here for over 18 years and I'm always nice no matter what. Guess who I got those two 3-star ratings from? Two miserable, angry, *****y, disgusting pool pax who both wanted an X ride but took the cheapskate way instead, then down rated ME because I did what I was supposed to do. They were both miserable during their entire time in my car, well the other passengers with them were cool. The two who rated me three stars were on two separate rides but after that I decided I would never ever do another pool ride. I also had a dumbass that kept changing locations where he wanted to be picked up near the Grove in Los Angeles and if you know the grove every corner of third and Fairfax is NOT A place to pick up passengers, but this guy was a freaking idiot. I've had shit pax on those shit pool jokes and I despise the person who created them and everyone who takes them.


----------



## Julescase

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I have, I actually enjoy pool and find the pay out not all that bad Uber usually loses money because I stop new requests as soon as I get a pool trip.


Dude, have some respect for yourself- do you really get that desperate while driving that you need to make .50 cents per mile? Those cheap ****s who take Pool need to learn the bus routes and take public transit. Pool is an insult to an already cheap mode of transportation


----------



## Uberfunitis

Julescase said:


> Dude, have some respect for yourself- do you really get that desperate while driving that you need to make .50 cents per mile? Those cheap &%[email protected]!*s who take Pool need to learn the bus routes and take public transit. Pool is an insult to an already cheap mode of transportation


The last pool I did on Tuesday without boost or surge had one hour of driving and paid me $32.59 for that hour work before expenses. Like I said before If you don't like pool than don't take it, I for one like pool and will continue. Forgot to mention that pool rider gave a $5 cash tip and yes I have started accepting tips.


----------



## u-Boat

Uberfunitis said:


> Choice is hardly ever a bad thing and is not in the case of Pool either.


 What about a Driver's choice? X Drivers can't opt out of Pool without also opting out of X. That's not much of a choice.


----------



## Jamez400

How does this type of thought affect also the other Drivers in your city?


----------



## Uberfunitis

u-Boat said:


> What about a Driver's choice? X Drivers can't opt out of Pool without also opting out of X. That's not much of a choice.


You as a driver can opt out of doing pool there is nothing forcing you to accept such trips. You however do not have the option to stop being presented with the option to accept or decline each individual pool trip. I would like to see a filter that you could use to filter out requests that you have no intention on taking but because that filter is not there in no way forces you to take a pool that you do not wish to take.


----------



## spbnda2

SurgeWarrior said:


> Thats a nice way to live your life. I can promise you that Uber will cancel your account if you keep that up. I dont know what "ignores" me means..you mean cancel? Personally I think your story is BS..so post a few of your supposed responses and credits.





Disgusted Driver said:


> Good for you, we certainly don't care. It would however be nice if you would publish your name and pickup address so we can be sure to not pick you up so you can get even more free rides. Wouldn't want your cheap entitled self to run out of free rides.





UberGeo said:


> I do the same for riders... If they are late, if they call with an attitude before I pick them up, if they make a mess, of they have kids with no car seat, if the smell, if they are loud, if they fight with each other, if the speak only negative about Uber or Lyft


Uber is an economic transaction. I pay for a ride. By accepting the ride, you agree to pick me up. If you don't want to pick me up, then you can cancel the ride. That's how the system works. The rules were designed to make the process easy for everyone.

When you massively inconvenience me by refusing to cancel the ride, then 1) I should be compensated for my lost time, and 2) your rating should go down to reflect the fact that you are a bad driver. How would you feel if you drove 20 minutes to pick up a passenger who never showed up, waited for you to cancel, *and* you had to pay $2 for the cancellation? It's the same situation, only reversed.

If you do the math, 99% of Uber drivers will either cancel or pick up the rider. It's the 1% worst Uber drivers that refuse to cancel the ride - and sorry to say this, but if you are in the bottom 1%, you should probably not be driving for them in the first place. Also, if a driver wastes my time and forces me to pay $2 to cancel a ride, then that driver is a jerk. I will *definitely* go out of my way to make sure that driver gets punished. Every. Single Time.



Julescase said:


> You are the EXACT type of pax I detest-(along with bottom of the barrel Pool Pax - truly the worst of the worst!) and I hope/try to avoid your kind at all costs. Probably make shit up just to get some Uber credit, so &%[email protected]!*ing obnoxious and CHEAP. And, don't tell me&#8230; You never tip, and you *especially* don't tip after a long, traffic-filled, horrible ride that is about 2 miles long.ugh! Drivers should have a "Warning! Shitty Pax!" button on their screens to warn future drivers about you.


I have a solution that would make everyone happy: how about you stop driving for Uber Pool? This way, passengers like me can avoid drivers like you, and drivers like you can avoid passengers like me. I am happy with 99% of my drivers - it's the other 1% I would like to avoid. And even though I'm a 4.9+ passenger, it sounds like you want to avoid passengers like me. So clearly this is a win-win situation. Sounds good?


----------



## Uberfunitis

I would go a step beyond that and say that there should be shared incentive for trips not to be canceled. Perhaps a two dollar fee that is paid to Uber by both the passenger and the driver whenever either party decides to cancel for whatever reason. Both sides would be much more hesitant to cancel if there was a fee associated with doing such actions.


----------



## spbnda2

u-Boat said:


> What about a Driver's choice? X Drivers can't opt out of Pool without also opting out of X. That's not much of a choice.


Driving for Uber X and driving for Uber Pool are part of the same job! As with all jobs, you can't just choose the parts you like, then refuse to do the parts you don't like. And if you don't make enough money driving for Uber X and Uber Pool, then find a different job. Nobody is forcing you to drive for Uber.


----------



## Julescase

spbnda2 said:


> Uber is an economic transaction. I pay for a ride. By accepting the ride, you agree to pick me up. If you don't want to pick me up, then you can cancel the ride. That's how the system works. The rules were designed to make the process easy for everyone.
> 
> When you massively inconvenience me by refusing to cancel the ride, then 1) I should be compensated for my lost time, and 2) your rating should go down to reflect the fact that you are a bad driver. How would you feel if you drove 20 minutes to pick up a passenger who never showed up, waited for you to cancel, *and* you had to pay $2 for the cancellation? It's the same situation, only reversed.
> 
> If you do the math, 99% of Uber drivers will either cancel or pick up the rider. It's the 1% worst Uber drivers that refuse to cancel the ride - and sorry to say this, but if you are in the bottom 1%, you should probably not be driving for them in the first place. Also, if a driver wastes my time and forces me to pay $2 to cancel a ride, then that driver is a jerk. I will *definitely* go out of my way to make sure that driver gets punished. Every. Single Time.
> 
> I have a solution that would make everyone happy: how about you stop driving for Uber Pool? This way, passengers like me can avoid drivers like you, and drivers like you can avoid passengers like me. I am happy with 99% of my drivers - it's the other 1% I would like to avoid. And even though I'm a 4.9+ passenger, it sounds like you want to avoid passengers like me. So clearly this is a win-win situation. Sounds good?


Believe me, I NEVER accept your pathetic Pool rides - after doing 2 of them, I quickly realized I wanted nothing to do with shitty cheap pax who rate low because the driver does their job by picking up additional pax, and give attitude despite being the one who ordered Pool to begin with.

It's a lose/lose/lose proposition, with the driver being the brunt of the joke 3x over. Now I let those bottom of the barrel ride requests time out on my phone, so it's passed on to the next driver.

Do you ever wonder why it takes more than a minute for your pool rides to be accepted? That's because it's gone to, and been rejected by, about 6 smart- thinking drivers who know enough to pass on the opportunity to drive people who SHOULD be taking the bus since they're cheap, pathetic and willing to pay pennies for a ride and pay the drivers next to nothing for their services. Only the most desperate of the desperate drivers accept Pool - not sure why, but as long as it's not me I don't care.


----------

